# CAR CLUB LIST



## brownpride_demon

ANYBODY HAVE A LIST OF CAR CLUB NAMES ALREADY TAKEN ... ???


----------



## RO.LIFER

AS LONG AS IT DOSNT HAVE ROLLERZ IN IT ITS FINE WITH ME

THERES A LOT OF OTHER JACK ASSES THAT LIKE TO COPY NAMES!!!

THERES A POST IN HERE SOME WHERE WITH THE SAME INFO :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 11 2006, 01:50 PM~5220930
> *AS LONG AS IT DOSNT HAVE ROLLERZ IN IT ITS FINE WITH ME
> 
> THERES A LOT OF OTHER JACK ASSES THAT LIKE TO COPY NAMES!!!
> 
> THERES A POST IN HERE SOME WHERE WITH THE SAME INFO :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo

*Check out the Lowrider.com web site and check on there list of Car clubs registry. 

They have a listing of all car clubs registered from all over from (A-Z). Check it out.*


----------



## 80 olds

Strictly Family Car Club is already taken....


----------



## bluebyrd86

BIG BAD EPICS CC IS TAKEN!!


----------



## HIGHTONE

HIGHTONE car club is taken. C/S


----------



## johnnie65

BLVD KINGS CC IS TAKEN. CHECK THE LOWRIDER SITE FOR THE REG.
THAT IS HOW WE GOT THE OFFICAL DOCUMITATION FOR OUR NAME.


----------



## BIG RED

Royal Image is taken


----------



## OURLIFE

OURLIFE C C IS TAKEN


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

Nu Image C.C. taken So. Cali ....


----------



## BIG_LOS

:biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life

INIVLIFE C.C. IS TAKEN!!!!!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty

*JOKERZ is taken also*


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ

KRAZY TOYZ IS TAKEN.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

LUXURIOUS IS TAKEN


----------



## blvddown

BACKSTREET PASSION C.C.


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

:ugh:


----------



## L-BABY

COLD BLOODED RIDAZ C.C. IS TAKEN ALSO HOMIE


----------



## cool runnings

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB IN DA HOUSE PIMPIN' - FROM THA' BAY TO L.A.


----------



## killerbeaver

city limits is taken


----------



## G-Bodyman

Bad Influences C.C is taken :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## slowmotion

street image cc is taken seguin tx :biggrin:


----------



## Koolaid

High Cla$$ Rollerz C.C. lou.ky.


----------



## gamezg

:biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Apr 15 2006, 10:23 PM~5251290
> *High Cla$$ Rollerz C.C. lou.ky.
> *


YOUR THE NERDS WERE TALKING ABOUT


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Apr 15 2006, 10:23 PM~5251290
> *High Cla$$ Rollerz C.C. lou.ky.
> *


I GUESS WERE JUST ROLLERZ!!!!

:uh:


----------



## RO.LIFER

:uh:


----------



## monte88

taken


----------



## SERIOUS

:biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti

GOODTIMES IS TAKEN AS WELL


----------



## firmelows

[attachmentid=543522]
taken


----------



## L-BABY

> _Originally posted by StogiezRO90_@Apr 13 2006, 05:47 PM~5236722
> *ESPECAILLY WHEN THEY TRY TO USE THE ( Z ) FROM ROLLERZ IN THERE NAME..................MAKES NO SENCE........................ :0
> *


----------



## Biggy

Taken


----------



## RO.LIFER

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TRUDAWG

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 11 2006, 03:50 PM~5220930
> *AS LONG AS IT DOSNT HAVE ROLLERZ IN IT ITS FINE WITH ME
> 
> THERES A LOT OF OTHER JACK ASSES THAT LIKE TO COPY NAMES!!!
> 
> THERES A POST IN HERE SOME WHERE WITH THE SAME INFO :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 

Tru Dawgs is taken as well, So as long as you don't have Tru, True, Dogs, or Dawgs anywhere in your name we're fine :roflmao:


----------



## EIGHT BALL

outkast lowriders is registered,
trade marked


----------



## Mr JuleZ

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Apr 15 2006, 10:23 PM~5251290
> *High Cla$$ Rollerz C.C. lou.ky.
> *


U SUCK! first you spell your shit with Rollers on your picture, then you spell Rollerz..make up your mind you confused dumbass!


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@Apr 21 2006, 05:03 PM~5288842
> *U SUCK! first you spell your shit with Rollers on your picture, then you spell Rollerz..make up your mind you confused dumbass!
> *


YA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## LOWYALTY1

lowyalty cc is taken


----------



## GHETTO BLUES

BOS RIDAHS CC TAKEN


----------



## Ridinlow4life

How about we just post the list from lowrider magazine here. lol :biggrin:  
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/clubregistry/index.html


REGISTERED LOWRIDER CLUBS: 

2 DEEP
Bronx, NY 

4 U 2 N V
Marion, OH 

509 KREATIONZ
Yakima, WA 

7th DAY CREATIONS
Houston, TX 

A HOMIES DREAM
Devine, TX 

ACES OF CLUBS
Louisville, KY 

ADDICTION
St. Michaels, AZ 

ADICTIVE
Las Vegas, NV 

AFFILI - HATED
Colorado Springs, CO 

AGAINST ALL ODDS
Springfield, IL 

ALLEGIANCE
San Antonio, TX 

ALLIANCE
El Paso, TX 

ALTERED IMAGES
Bettendorf, IA 

ALWAYZ CLOWN'N
San Francisco, CA 

AMBASSADORS OF SOUL
Richmond, CA 

AMOR LATINO
Rock Falls, IL 

ANOTHER LEVEL
Russell County, KY 

ARTE
Santa Ana, CA 

ARTE OF DESTRUCTION
Corona, CA 

AUTHENTIC
Tucson, AZ 

AZTEC DREAMS
Avenal, CA 

AZTEC IMAGE
Houston, TX 

AZTEC LOWS
Dalton, GA 

AZTECA
Chicago, IL 

AZTECAS
San Fernando, CA 

AZTEK RIDERZ
Palmetto, FL 

BAJITO
Tucson, AZ 

BARELY LEGAL
Dublin, GA 

BASIC TIMES
Hobbs, NM 

BEST OF CLASS
Bakersfield, CA 

BIG PEOPLE
Las Vegas, NV 

BLOCKSTYLE
Tulsa, OK 

BLOODLINE
Miami, FL 

BLVD KING'S
San Francisco, CA 

BLVD. KNIGHTS
Coachella, CA 

BORDERLINE
Defiance, OH 

BOSTON LOWRIDERS
Boston, MA 

BOTTOMED OUT
Louisville, KY 

BOUNDED
Dalton, GA 

BOW DOWN
Roseville, MN 

BOW DOWN CREATIONS
Bloomfield, IN 

BROTHERZ UNITED
Stanfield, AZ 

BROWN PRIDE RIDERS
Ft. Stockton, TX 

BROWN SIDE
Joliet, IL 

BROWN SIDE
Victoria, TX 

BROWN SOUL
Miami, FL 

BUENA GENTE
San Antonio, TX 

CALI CLASSICS
Santa Maria, CA 

CALI STYLES
Riverside, CA 

CALIENTE
Dallas, TX 

CALIES FINEST BKS
Bakersfield, CA 

CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
Sacramento, CA 

CALLES
San Clemente, CA 

CARNALISMO
Hermiston, OR 

CASUAL DREAMS
Albuquerque, NM 

CENTRAL VALLEY
Williams, CA 

CHICANO LIFESTYLE
Tucson, AZ 

CHICANO STYLE
New Braunfels, TX 

CHICANOS
Providence, RI 

CHOZEN LIFESTYLE
Santa Maria, CA 

CHOZEN ONEZ
Frederick, MD 

CITY KNIGHTS
Louisville, KY 

CITY STYLE
Corpus Christi, TX 

CLASSIC
El Paso, TX 

CLASSIC BOMBS
Pomona, CA 

COASTLINE CLASSICS So.Cal.
Culver City, CA 

CLASSIC LIFESTYLES
Oceanside, CA 

CLASSICS
Santa Ana, CA 

CRAVIN CONCRETE
Lancaster, OH 

CRAZY VISIONS
Linden, NJ 

CREATING DREAMS
Kinston, NC 

CRUCEROS
Santa Barbara, CA 

CRUCIAL CONCEPTS
Aurora, IL 

CRUEL INTENTIONS
Pompano Beach, FL 

CRUISERS
Oxnard, CA 

CRUIZIN' IN STYLE
Waukegan, IL 

CRYSTAL IMAGE
Havelock, NC 

CUSTOM DREAMS
Okeechobee, FL 

CUSTOM FANTISIES
San Jose, CA 

DE LA RAZA
Houston, TX 

DEL VALLE
San Juan, TX 

DENVER ROE
Tulsa, OK 

DESIRABLE DREAMS
Austin, TX 

DESIRABLE ILLUSIONS
Rocky Mount, NC 

DESIRABLE IMAGES
Ft. Worth, TX 

DESTINY
Chicago, IL 

DEVOTED
Orland, CA 

DIGNITY
Midland, TX 

DISTINCTION OV COLORZ
Seattle, WA 

DISTINCTIVE STYLE
Laredo, TX 

DIVINE STYLE
Charleston, WV 

DOGGY STYLES
Puyallup, WA 

DOWN LOW
Albuquerque, NM 

DOWN SOUTH CREATIIONS
Giddings, TX 

DOWN SOUTH RIDERZ
Meridian, MS 

DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS
New Orleans, LA 

DRASTIC AUTO CLUB
Hempstead, NY 

DRASTIC ILLUSIONZ
Victoria, TX 

DRASTIC MEASURES
Atwater, CA 

DREAMS
Port Orchard, WA 

EAST COAST CREATIONS
Harrisonburg, VA 

EASTSIDE
Fresno, CA 

ECCENTRIC INNOVATIONS
Mt. Washington, KY 

EL UNICO CAR CREATIONS
Immokalee, FL 

ELEGANCE
Miami, FL 

ELEGANCIA
Okeechobee, FL 

ELITE KUSTOMS
Kingsville, TX 

ELUSIVE
Pico Rivera, CA 

EMERALD CITY KINGS
Seattle, WA 

EMPIRE
Atlanta, GA 

ENCHANTED DREAMZ
Miami, FL 

ENCHANTMENTS FINEST
Albuquerque, NM 

ENDLESS CRUISERS
Hondo, TX 

ENDLESS SHOWTIME
San Jose, CA 

ENIGMA
Silverdale, WA 

ENTRE FAMILIA
McAllen, TX 

ENVY-US
Miami, FL 

ESSENCE
Phoenix, AZ 

ESTILO CHICANO
Redwood City, CA 

ETERNAL LIFE
Salt Lake City, UT 

ETERNAL ROLLERZ
Tewksbury, MA 

ETERNITY
Denver, CO 

EURO FANTASIES
Greer, SC 

EVOLUTION
Louisville, KY 

EXCELLENCE CAR CLUB
Sylmar, CA 

EXOTICS 

Florence, AL 

EXPLICIT
Danville, VA 

EXQUIZIT
Dixon, IL 

EXPRESSIONS
Detroit, MI 

EXTAZY
Tucson, AZ 

FACIN' REALITY
Brooklyn, NY 

FANATICS
E. Providence, RI 

FANTASYZED KREATIONZ
Uvalde, TX 

FINER LIMITZ
Silver City, NM 

FINEST KREATIONS
Garden Grove, CA 

FIRME TIEMPO
Kileen, TX 

FIRST IMPRESSIONS
Lynn, MA 

FORBIDDEN FANTASY
Naugatuck, CT 

FORBIDDEN KONCEPTS
Oklahoma City, OK 

FORBIDDEN LOWS
Sacramento, CA 

FOREVER ILLUSIONS
Denver, CO 

FREESTYLE DYNASTY
Lakeland, FL 

FRISCO'S FINEST
San Bruno, CA 

FULLXTC
Seattle, WA 

FUNKY BUSINESS
Chicago, IL 

G RIDE FAMILY
Cincinnati, OH 

GAME-TIGHT
Tulsa, OK 

GANGSTA & MUSCLE
N. Miami Beach, FL 

GESTO AZTECA
Las Vegas, NV 

GM CREW
Vauxhall, NJ 

GOD'S CREATIONS
Manteca, CA 

GONE SO LOW
Cincinnati, OH 

GOOD TIMES
East Los Angeles, CA 

GORDOS
Cicero, IL 

GRAVEL TRAVEL
Port St. Lucie, FL 

G-RIDEZ
Charlotte, NC 

GROUND LEVEL
Donna, TX 

GROUNDED IV LIFE
Chicago, IL 

GUARANTEED 2 FLOSS
Lansing, KS 

GULF COAST RIDERS
Texas City, TX 

HARBOR AREA VIDA
San Pedro, CA 

HARD HITTERS
Bryan, TX 

HARD TYMEZ
Los Angeles, CA 

HARSH REALITY
Titusville, FL 

HEAVENLY TOUCH
Cheyenne, WY 

HIGH ESTILOS
Bakersfield, CA 

HIGH ROLLERS
Dallas, TX 

HIGH ROLLERZ
Prescott, AZ 

HIGHTONE
San Jose, CA 

HIGH VOLTAGE
Wausau, WI 

HILLTOP PLAYERZ
Tucson, AZ 

HITTIN' BOTTOM
Elizabethtown, KY 

HITTIN' LOW
Davenport, FL 

HOMEBOYS OF SOUL

Carson City, NV 

HOMIEZ RIDEZ
Cornelius, OR 

HUSTLER'S
Waynesville, MO 

HYPNOTIC KREATIONZ
Inkster, MI 

HYPNOTIZED
Pasadena, TX 

II DESIRE
San Antonio, TX 

ILLEGAL TOYS
El Paso, TX 

ILEGALES
Chicago, IL 
ILLUSIONS
Greeley, CO 

IMAGES OF REALITY
Louisville, KY 

IMPALAS
Sacramento, CA 

IMPRESSIONS
Santa Maria, CA 

INCOGNITO
Tulsa, OK 

INDIANS 2 ENVY
Neah Bay, WA 

INFAMOUS
Minneapolis, MN 

INFAMOUS RIDERS
Dallas, TX 

INFINITE IMAGES
Austin, TX 

INFINITI
Fontana, CA 

INNOVATION
Wauchula, FL 

INSANITY
Dallas, TX 

IV LIFE
Modesto, CA 

JUST 4 FUN
Chicago, IL 

JUST CASUAL
Denver, CO 

JUST THE ONES
Aurora, CO 

JUST US
El Paso, TX 

KAOTIK ROLLERZ
San Antonio, TX 

KANDY KUSTOMS
Dayton, OH 

KIDDIE RYDES
Wilkes-Barre, PA 

KONCEPTS
Concord, NC 

KURUPT LIFE $TYLES
Rock Island, IL 

KUSTOM LOWZ
Wisconsin Rapids, WI 

L.I.F.E.
Merced, CA 

LA BUENA VIDA
Detroit, MI 

LA COMPANIA
Bryan, TX 

LA PLEBADA
Okeechobee, FL 

LA RAZA CAR & BIKE CLUB
Saginaw, MI 

LA VIDA
Joliet, IL 

LADIEZ FIRST
Santa Maria, CA 

LADIEZ TOUCH
Phoenix, AZ 

LAIDBACK
Bakersfield, CA 

LAST LAFF
Miami, FL 

LASTING IMPRESSIONS
Middletown, NJ 

LATIN DEVOTION
San Antonio, TX 

LATIN UNITY
Dallas, TX 

LATIN ANGELS
Madera, CA 

LATIN ANGELS BIKE CLUB
Madera, CA 

LATIN CREATIONS
Mammoth, AZ 

LATIN DESIRE
Las Vegas, NM 

LATIN DREAMS
Colorado Springs, CO 

LATIN HABIT
Holtville, CA 

LATIN INSPIRATIONS
Brentwood, CA 

LATIN LOW
Marietta, GA 

LATIN PERSUASION
Sacramento, CA 

LATIN PERSUASION
Moline, IL 

LATIN PLAYERS
Austin, TX 

LATIN PRIDE
El Paso, TX 

LATIN SOCIETY
Union City, CA 

LATIN STYLE
Central, TX 

LATIN TOUCH
Kissimmee, FL 

LATIN VIRUS
Moline, IL 

LAY LOW
Kent, WA 

LEGACY
Abilene, TX 

LEGENDS
Corona, CA 

LEGION OF DOOM
Tacoma, WA 

LIFETIME
Seattle, WA 

LIFTED LIFESTYLE
San Antonio, TX 

LIVIN LOW
Seattle, WA 

LIVING LARGE
San Diego, CA 

LIVING LEGENDS
Kansas City, KS 

LO END THEORY
Newark, NJ 

LO LOW'S
Dallas, TX 

LOCAL LIFESTYLES
Salt Lake City, UT 

LOCO HALLUCINATIONS
New Richmond, OH 

LOCO MOTION
Flint, MI 

LOLOWS
Portland, OR 

LOOK-N-LISTEN
Hillsboro, OR 

LOONEY TUNES
Fayetteville, NC 

LORDS OF ILLUSIONS B.C.
Ralls, TX 

LOS ESES
Surprise, AR 

LOS PADRINOS
St. Paul, MN 

LOS SUAVECITOS
Tehachapi, CA 

LOST GENERATION
Manhattan, KS 

LOST TREASURES
Ft. Worth, TX 

LOW 4 LIFE
Saginaw, MI 

LOW BUDGET CUSTOMS
Indianapolis, IN 

LOW CREATIONS
Vallejo, CA 

LOW EXPECTATIONS
Grand Island, NE 

LOW FOR LIFE
Victoria B.C.,CANADA 

LOW II SHOW
Bremerton, WA 

LOW ILLUSIONS
Carlsbad, NM 

LOW IMPRESSIONS
Greenforest, AR 

LOW KEY
Long Island, NY 

LOW LIFE
Chicago, IL 

LOW MENTALITY
Jamaica, NY 

LOW PASSION
Moses Lake, WA 

LOW ROLLERZ
Port St. Lucie, FL 

LOW SOCIETY
San Antonio, TX 

LOW SOULS
Hartford, WI 

LOW SUSPENCE
Miami, FL 

LOW TOLERANCE
Chattanooga, TN 

LOW WITH PRIDE
Philadelphia, PA 

LOW X-TREMES
Dover, DE 

LOW ZONE
Kissimmee, FL 

LOW-4-EVER
Tallahassee, FL 

LOWCO CREATIONS
Lake Geneva, WI 

LOWER CLASS
Laurence Harbor, NJ 

LOWER LIMITS
Linton, IN 

LOWER LIMITZ
Houston, TX 

LOWER SOCIETY
Hayes, VA 

LOWERD LEAGUE
El Dorado, KS 

LOWERED HORIZONS
Indianapolis, IN 

LOWERED LIFE
Idaho Falls, ID 

LOWERED II PERFECTION
Sunnyside, WA 

LOWERED ILLUSIONS
Twin Falls, ID 

LOWRDS
Citrus Heights, CA 

LOWRIDER LEGENDS
Rockdale, TX 

LOWRIDER STYLE
Phoenix, AZ 

LOYALTY 
Newark, NJ 

LUNATICS
Bronx, NY 

LUXURY
Pueblo, CO 

LUXURIOUS LINX
Odessa, TX 

MAJIC
Austin, TX 

MAJESTIX 

Dallas, TX 

MAJIKEL ILLUSIONS
Phoenix, AZ 

MESTIZO
Chicago, IL 

MEXICA
Los Angeles, CA 

MEXICAN LIFE
Fort Worth,, TX 

MI FAMILIA
Bridgeport, WA 

MID-KNIGHT DRAGONZ
Haines City, FL 

MID-KNIGHT DRAGONZ
Tallahassee, FL 

MIDNIGHT CLASSICS
Los Angeles, CA 

MIDNIGHT FANTASY
Murfreesboro, TN 

MIDNIGHT KINGS
El Paso, TX 

MINIMAL CLEARANCE
Edmonds, WA 

MIRRORED IMAGEZ
Freehold, NJ 

MIXED COMFUSION
Indianapolis, IN 

MODIFIED KREATIONS
Tulsa, OK 

MOMENTS
Las Vegas, NV 

MOST HATED
La Junta, CO 

MY TOY
Mission, TX 

MYSTIC ILLUSIONS
Louisville, KY 

MYSTICAL SOCIETY
Houston, TX 

MYSTIFIED
Mathis, TX 

MYSTIK DREAMZ
Hialeah, FL 

MYSTIK STYLES
Miami, FL 

N'DEPENDENT KUSTOMS
New Castle, IN 

NEGATIVE ELEVATIONS
Morocco, IN 

NEIGHBORHOOD
Raleigh, NC 

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS
Chicago, IL 

NEVER 2 LOW
Palm Bay, FL 

NEW AGE KUSTOMS
Holland, MI 

NEW CLASS
Yuma, AZ 

NEW SCENE
Rocford, IL 

NEXT EPISODE
Hobbs, NM 

NIGHT RIDUZ
Mandan, ND 

NO AFFILIATIONZ
Toledo, OH 

NO LIMITS
Key West, FL 

NO LIMIT
Colorado Springs, CO 

NO LIMIT MINIZ
Poplar Bluff, MO 

NO LIMIT ROLLERZ
Lincoln, NE 

NORTHERN INVASION
Vallejo, CA 

NORTHWEST LUXURY LOWS
Olympia, WA 

NOSOTROS
Salinas, CA 

NOTORIOUS LOWZ
Port St. Lucie, FL 

NUESTRA VIDA
McAllen, TX 

NUESTRAS CALLES
Los Angeles, CA 

NUESTRO ESTILO
Escondido, CA 

NUESTROS SUENOS
Tucson, AZ 

NUTHIN FANCY
Old Forge, PA 

OLD GOLD
Bremerton, WA 

ONE LOVE
Charleston, WV 

ONES II ENVY
Hillsboro, OR 

ONES TO ADMIRE
Fontana, CA 

ORGULLO AZTECA
Tacoma, WA 

ORGULLO LATINO
Sterling, IL 

OUTKAST
Louisville, KY 

OUTKAST
Sierra Vista, AZ 

OUTKASTS
Auburn, NY 

OUTSPOKEN
Louisville, KY 

PADRINOS
Concord, CA 

PITTSBURGH'S FINEST
Pittsburgh, PA 

PLATINUM
Louisville, KY 

PLAY WIT IT
Miami, FL 

PLAYERS
Grand Prairie, TX 

PLAYERZ
Las Vegas, NM 

PLAYERZ ANTHEM
Los Angeles 

PLEASURE-N-PAIN
Winters, TX 

PRECIOUS MOMENTS
Vineland, NJ 

PRESIDENTEZ
Dallas, TX 

PRIDE
Baldwin Park, CA 

PROPHECY
Phoenix, AZ 

PROUD
Porterville, CA 

PSYCHO'S DREAMS
Chicago, IL 

PURA REALIDAD
Plainview, TX 

PURA VIDA
Amarillo, TX 

PURE & SIMPLE
Rolla, MO 

PURE FANTASIES
Silverton, OR 

PURO ESTILO
Beaumont, TX 

PURO LOWS
Tampa, FL 

PURO LUJO
Okeechobee, FL 

RANFLAS
Hayward, CA 

RAPTURE
Arleta, CA 

RATHER UNIQUE STYLE
San Angelo, TX 
RAW VIBES
Webster, NY 

REAL LIFE
Buford, GA 

REALITY
Jackson, MI 

REFLECTIONS
Los Angeles, CA 

REPRESENT
Greenville, NC 

RESPECT
Sacramento, CA 

REST IN PEACE
Miami, FL 

REUNITED
Fresno, CA 

REVOLUCION
Honolulu, HI 

RIDAZ
Topeka, KS 

RIDIN' IV LIFE
Portland, OR 

RIDING LOW
Los Angeles, CA 

ROLLERZ ONLY
Albuquerque, NM 

ROLLIN
South, FL 

ROLLIN IMAGE
Greely, CO 

ROLLIN' SOLDIERS
Schofield, WI 

ROLLIN-N-PEACE
Las Vegas, NM 

ROMANCING THE GROUND
Aurora, IL 

ROME-N-LOW
Indianapolis, IN 

ROYAL ACES
El Paso, TX 

ROYAL DREAMS
Midland, TX 

ROYAL DREAMS
San Angelo, TX 

ROYAL ELEGANCE
Madera, CA 

ROYAL IMAGE
Fairbault, MN 

ROYAL INDIVIDUALS
Aurora, IL 

ROYAL LIFE
Killeen, TX 

ROYAL TOUCH
Bryan, TX 

ROYALTY
Miami, FL 

ROYALTYS

San Diego, CA 

RYDE SYNDICATE
San Jose, CA 

SABOR A MI
Riverside, CA 

SALINAS CUSTOM KRUISERS
Salinas, CA 

SCRAPIN
New York, NY 

SECOND II NONE
Mastic, NY 

SEDUCTIVE
Mesa, AZ 

SELECTIVE STYLES
Chicago, IL 

SERIUOS
Minneapolis, MN 

SHADES OF BROWN
Santa Ana, CA 

SHINING OPPORTUNITY
Mercedes, TX 

SHORT STACK
Wichita, KS 

SHOWDOWN
Fontana, CA 

SHOWTIME
Rialto, CA 

SIDE SHOW
Vallejo, CA 

SIMPLY MISCHIEF
Honolulu, HI 

SINNERS
South Bay, CA 

SLAM CREATIONS
Olympia, WA 

SLAMMED ILLUSIONS
San Diego, CA 

SLAMMIN' AND JAMMIN
Kershaw, SC 

SLOW-N-LOW 

Holland, MI 

SLOW MOTION
Sacramento, CA 

SMOOTH IMPRESSIONS
Olympia, WA 

SOCIALLY HAZARDOUS
Charleston, WV 

SOCIOS
Sacramento, CA 

SOIGNE
Springfield, OR 

SOLITOS
Round Lake Bch, IL 

SOLOW
New York, NY 

SONS OF SOUL
San Francisco, CA 

SOUL SURVIVORS
Kansas City, KS 

SOUTHERN COMFORT
Los Angeles, CA 

SOUTHERN CREATIONS
Willacy City, TX 

SOUTHERN DESIRE
McAllen, TX 

SOUTHERN EMPIRE
Laredo, TX 

SOUTHERN EMPIRE BIKE
Laredo, TX 

SOUTHERN EXPOSURE
Grand Prairie, TX 

SOUTHERN FANTASIES
San Antonio, TX 

SOUTHERN STYLES
Zapata, TX 

SOUTHSTYLE
La Puente, CA 

SPECIAL TEEZE
Land O' Lakes, FL 

SPOKEN DREAMS
Rio Grande City, TX 

STOLEN DREAMS
Midland, TX 

STRAIGHT CLOWNIN
Lubbock, TX 

STRAIGHT CLOWNING
So. Lake Tahoe, CA 

STREET CREATIONZ
Grandview, WA 

STREET DISTINCTION
Los Angeles, CA 

STREET DREAMS
Warren, MI 

STREET FAME
Las vegas, NV 

STREET IMAGE
Sequin, TX 

STREET LORDS
Roswell, NM 

STREET LUXURY
Lamont, CA 

STREET MENTALITY
Atlanta, GA 

STREET RIDERZ
Sacramento, CA 

STREET SWEEPERS
Valdosta, GA 

STREETS
Phoenix, AZ 

STRICTLY FAMILY
Los Angeles, CA 

STYLIN & PROFYLIN
Newport, KY 

STYLISTICS
Greeley, CO 

SUDDEN IMPACT
Bakersfield, CA 

SUENOS
Santa Ana, CA 

SUENOS DIVINOS
Gary, IN 

SUENOS LATINOS
N. Hollywood, CA 

SUICIDE RIDES
Johnson City, TN 

SUPERIOR
Dallas, TX 

SUPERIORS DEL VALLE
La Joya, TX 

SUPREME
Reading, PA 

SUPREMACY
Honolulu, HI 

SURVIVORS: RYDAS IV LIFE
Bowling Green, KY 

SWEET CREATIONS
Phoenix, AZ 

SWEET DESIRE
Grants, NM 

SWEET DESIRES
Santa Maria, CA 

SWEET DREAMS
Ft. Worth, TX 

SWEET DREAMS
Longview, WA 

SWEET DREAMS
Hutchinson, KS 

SWEET DREAMS
Pueblo, CO 

SWEET IMPRESSIONS
Cumming, GA 

SWEET PASSIONS
Tucson, AZ 

SWEET SEDUCTION
Lovington, NM 

SWEET TEMPTATIONS
Sacramento, CA 

SWEETN LOW
Merced, CA 

SYMPLY DIVINE
Dumas, TX 

SYNISTER ILLUSIONZ
San Diego, CA 

TEAM XXX
Knoxville, TN 

TECHNIQUES
Chino, CA 

TEJAS
Houston, TX 

TEXAS MADE
Killeen, TX 

TEKNIQUEZ
Richmond Hill, NY 

THE CHOZEN ONEZ
Lake Station, IN 

THE LOYALTY ONES
Paso Robles, CA 

THE SUPERIORS
Gurnee, IL 

THEE STYLISTICS
Sacramento, CA 

TIEMPOS LOCOS
Longview, TX 

TIMELESS CLASSICS
Honolulu, HI 

TINY TOONZ
Raleigh, NC 

TOTAL KAOS
Portsmouth, VA 

TOUCH OF GOLD
Dallas, TX 

TRADITIONS
Odessa, TX 

TRAFFIC JAM
Washington, NC 

TRAVIESOS
Salinas, CA 

TRU DAWGS
Ypsilanti, MI 

TRU II LIFE
Round Rock, TX 

TRU RIDERZ
Lubbock, TX 

TRUCHA
Rancho Cucamonga, CA 

TRUCKS 2 ENVY
San Antonio, TX 

TRUE 2 THE GAME
Kearns, UT 

TRUE EMINENCE
Houston, TX 

TRUE REALITY
Haines City, FL 

TWISTED ILLUSIONS
Evensville, TN 

TWISTED TOYS
Andrews, TX 

TWIZTED STYLZ
Warren, VT 

ULTIMATE SEDUCTION
Chicago, IL 

UMILDES
Escondido, CA 

UNFADEABLE STYLES
Redondo Beach, CA 

UNIDOS 

Los Angeles, CA 

UNIDOS LA FAMILIA
Honolulu, HI 

UNIFIED RIDERS
Bryan, TX 

UNIQUE
Brownsville, TX 

UNIQUE CUSTOM CLUB
Tucson, AZ 

UNIQUE DREAMS
Borger, TX 

UNIQUE IMAGES
N. Highlands, CA 

UNIQUE IMPRESSIONS
Elizabethtown, KY 

UNIQUE REFLECTIONS
Idaho Falls, ID 

UNIQUE REFLECTIONS
Ogden, UT 

UNIQUE So. Fl. 
Miami, FL 

UNIQUES
Santa Ana, CA 

UNITED
Corcoran, CA 

UNITED RAZAS
Indianapolis, IN 

UNITY
Phoenix, AZ 

UNLEASHED CREATIONS
Houston, TX 

UNLIMITED RIDERS B.C.
The Netherlands 

UNRULY CONCEPTS
Chattanooga, TN 

UNTOUCHABLES
Chicago, IL 

UNTOUCHABLES MODEL 
Phoenix, AZ 

VALLEY CRUISERS
Salinas, CA 

VAPERZ
Huntington, WV 

VILLENS
Louisville, KY 

VISIONZ
Irving, TX 

VISUAL IMPACT
Englewood, FL 

VIZUAL IMPACT
Carrollton, KY 

WEST SIDE
Los Angeles, CA 

WEST BOUND
Inglewood, CA 

WICHITA PLAYERS CLIQUE
Wichita, KS 

WICKED CONSPIRACY
Chandler, AZ 

WICKED DREAMS
Lake Jackson, TX 

WICKED FANTASIES
Carrollton, KY 

WICKED FANTASIES
Paducah, KY 

WICKED ILLUSIONS
Modesto, CA 

WICKED LOWZ
Escondido, CA 

WICKED ONES
Long Beach, CA 

WICKED STYLE MINIS
Des Moines, IA 

WICKED STYLES
Chicago, IL 

WILD IMAGES
Haines City, FL 

XTASY
Brighton, CO 

YOUNG RIDERS
Chicago, IL


----------



## ROB 65

BIG L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB IS TAKEN TO THE FULLEST SEE YOU OUT THERE WITH YOUR NEW CLUB :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE

LATIN UNITY
Dallas, TX 

thats funny they broke up yrs ago


----------



## HUEY HEFNER

> _Originally posted by Koolaid_@Apr 15 2006, 10:23 PM~5251290
> *High Cla$$ Rollerz C.C. lou.ky.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blvddown

IT DOESNT REALLY MATTER WHAT IS REGISTERED....THATS ONLY LRM.....THERE ARE A LOT OF CLUBS OUT THERE THAT NEVER REGISTERED WITH LRM.....DOESNT MEAN THEY ARE NOT THE ORIGINALS.....JUST USE THE LIST AS A GUIDE, BUT REMEMBER THERE ARE STILL MANY CLUBS OUT THERE....LRM LIST DONT MEAN OR PROVE ANYTHING...PEACE


----------



## tonyboyscut

~~~~~~~CITY WIDE CAR CLUB~~~~~~~~ALREADY TAKEN


----------



## BIG MARC




----------



## WestsideRider

YOU KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


<-----------------------------------------------


----------



## L-BABY

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Apr 22 2006, 05:44 AM~5291499
> *IT DOESNT REALLY MATTER WHAT IS REGISTERED....THATS ONLY LRM.....THERE ARE A LOT OF CLUBS OUT THERE THAT NEVER REGISTERED WITH LRM.....DOESNT MEAN THEY ARE NOT THE ORIGINALS.....JUST USE THE LIST AS A GUIDE, BUT REMEMBER THERE ARE STILL MANY CLUBS OUT THERE....LRM LIST DONT MEAN OR PROVE ANYTHING...PEACE
> *


WELL SAID


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan

SUM of da ATL car clubs are

Living It Up 
Obsession
Latin Low
Real Life 
Street Matality
Travoiso

WE make up Georgia Lowrider Organization aka GLO

check out www.livingitupcc.com


----------



## vengence

SEMPER FI CAR CLUB IS TAKEN,


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Apr 15 2006, 11:02 PM~5251480
> *YOUR THE NERDS WERE TALKING ABOUT
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## suavecitoone

suavecito car club in tucson representing the 520 area.


----------



## teach

Klique putting it down for 40 years.


----------



## UNION C.C.

UNION C.C.

Texas


----------



## E

Lowered Fantasies is taken.


----------



## UNION C.C.

> _Originally posted by blvddown_@Apr 22 2006, 08:44 AM~5291499
> *IT DOESNT REALLY MATTER WHAT IS REGISTERED....THATS ONLY LRM.....THERE ARE A LOT OF CLUBS OUT THERE THAT NEVER REGISTERED WITH LRM.....DOESNT MEAN THEY ARE NOT THE ORIGINALS.....JUST USE THE LIST AS A GUIDE, BUT REMEMBER THERE ARE STILL MANY CLUBS OUT THERE....LRM LIST DONT MEAN OR PROVE ANYTHING...PEACE
> *



true... I tried getting our name registered... brand new club. They told me the club was too new to register. 

?????????????????

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder

How about the clubs near compton Cali?


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Homie Styln

My current club.. None better..




My old car club from way back in the day


----------



## BOSSHOS

hypnotized images taken if it dont have imager on the end it is not us so stop fakin


----------



## loriding69

Touch Of Reality

TAKEN


----------



## Sunny D-lite

Goodtimes c.c is taken


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg

Semper Fidelis is taken


----------



## vengence

look up and youll see i already said that







ok correction i said SEMPER FI.


----------



## CasinoDreams

LOYALTY is Taken


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## USMC_DevilDawg

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 26 2006, 11:56 AM~5316984
> *look up and youll see i already said that
> ok correction i said SEMPER FI.
> *


full name is Semper Fidelis


----------



## alexs88caprice

how about West Coast Cruizin or West Coast Dreamz


----------



## vengence

:uh:


----------



## alexs88caprice

:biggrin:


----------



## Shiftymutt

Los Boulevardos is taken.


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## L-BABY

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Apr 25 2006, 08:09 AM~5309822
> *How about the clubs near compton Cali?
> *


GHETTO BOYZ C.C. IS IN COMPTON


----------



## turnin-heads

backstreet passion is taken


----------



## olskoolkaddy

Contagious 509 :biggrin:


----------



## GOOT

LAYEDBACK LUXURIES IS TAKEN.


----------



## STRANGE

:biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC

REAL4LIFE CAR CLUB IS WORLDWIDE AND GROWING FAST AND STRONG...EST-1995


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC

I STARTED THE "4 LIFE" THING AND NOW EVERYBODY IS USING IT...BUT WHO CARES AS LONG AS THAT BITCH DON'T SAY "REAL 4 LIFE" THEN IT'S ALL GOOD, UNLESS YOU'RE ONE THE CHAPTERS OUT THERE ON THE REAL, AND LET'S JUST KEEP IT REAL EVERYDAY WITHOUT THE HATERY SHIT. "MACK MONE'S THE NAME" SO LET'S GET IT

YOU CAN HEAR WHAT I'M ABOUT @ WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MACKMONECASUAL


----------



## JustCruisin

One of the best names for a club... TAKEN!


----------



## big boy 1

MI VIDA CC (Pinal County,AZ)~~~~520~~~~
includes: Florence, Coolidge, Casa Grande, Arizona


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC

> _Originally posted by REAL4LIFE CC_@May 19 2006, 03:08 PM~5459308
> *I STARTED THE "4 LIFE" THING AND NOW EVERYBODY IS USING IT...BUT WHO CARES AS LONG AS THAT BITCH DON'T SAY "REAL 4 LIFE" THEN IT'S ALL GOOD, UNLESS YOU'RE ONE THE CHAPTERS OUT THERE ON THE REAL, AND LET'S JUST KEEP IT REAL EVERYDAY WITHOUT THE HATERY SHIT. "MACK MONE'S THE NAME" SO LET'S GET IT
> 
> YOU CAN HEAR WHAT I'M ABOUT @ WWW.MYSPACE.COM/MACKMONECASUAL
> *



REAL 4 LIFE CAR CLUB...MY WORD IS MY BOND
ALL TRADE MARKED BABY!!! WITH THE CLOTHING LINE ALSO


----------



## gizmoispimpin

http://www.real-lifecc.com/photos/99.jpg


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@May 22 2006, 07:10 AM~5471922
> *http://www.real-lifecc.com/photos/99.jpg
> *


were is the picture of the chick with no shirt holding the plaque gizmo :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo

Antiguos cc Taken.


----------



## gizmoispimpin

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@May 22 2006, 12:02 PM~5473394
> *were is the picture of the chick with no shirt holding the plaque gizmo  :biggrin:
> *



lol...atlanta PAGE IN POST YOUR RIDES :biggrin: I'M TRYIN TO POST THE BIG ONE lol


----------



## imapitbull78

*..................CREATIVE LUXURY................* 
TAKEN..... REPPIN FOR THE (417)


----------



## CuttyMIVL

MAFIA IV LIFE


----------



## dubbrollin




----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@May 23 2006, 08:38 AM~5479804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EVERYONE HAS DICE ON THERE PLAQUES NOW :uh:


----------



## MR.SHADES

CALI IMAGE


> SOUTH BAY REAL WEST COAST LOWRIDERS


----------



## unique27

Miracles car club
Austin Tx


----------



## Booyaa63

RoyalTz

www.royaltz.com


----------



## rollmodel

Roll Models C.C. is taken


----------



## dubbrollin

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@May 23 2006, 07:40 AM~5479821
> *EVERYONE HAS DICE ON THERE PLAQUES NOW :uh:
> *


who gives a fukk what you dont like. cuz we sure dont. and seein what our name is it is appropiate!!!!! ass fuk


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@May 24 2006, 02:07 PM~5488638
> *who gives a fukk what you dont like. cuz we sure dont. and seein what our name is it is appropiate!!!!! ass fuk
> *


DAMN......... :0 ..................SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE'S LOOKING FOR AN ASS BEATING....... :biggrin:


----------



## Elusive

ELUSIVE C.C. going strong for 11 years


----------



## LaLo_19

BIG BAD ................DALLAS LOWRIDERS.........SORRY PEOPLE WE ARE TAKEN


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by Biggystwuk_@Apr 21 2006, 02:31 PM~5287919
> *Taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those boys aint no joke! Nice post Biggy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MC-TEX

> _Originally posted by LOWYALTY1_@Apr 21 2006, 07:22 PM~5289555
> *lowyalty cc is taken
> *


tight ass name original I like :thumbsup: 
also United Passionz is taken


----------



## Cruising Ink

lower dimension c.c. going 25 years strong uffin:


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@May 24 2006, 02:07 PM~5488638
> *who gives a fukk what you dont like. cuz we sure dont. and seein what our name is it is appropiate!!!!! ass fuk
> *




WHAT ABOUT THE SHIT BUCKET YOU HAVE IN YOUR AVITAR! CALL PICK-A-PART THEY MAY GIVE YOU $80 FOR IT


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by ragtoppete_@May 24 2006, 04:26 PM~5489572
> *DAMN......... :0 ..................SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE'S LOOKING FOR AN ASS BEATING....... :biggrin:
> *


JUST SEEN IT PETE :0


----------



## Perro

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 12 2006, 03:04 AM~5952534
> *AND ABOUT THE SHIT BUCKET YOU HAVE IN YOUR AVITAR! CALL PICK-A-PART THEY MAY GIVE YOU $80 FOR IT
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## IMP65

PRESTIGE CAR CLUB is taken


----------



## lowpro85

Low Priorityz taken..fresh out the market 2/2006...


----------



## chulow95

:biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

FROM WHAT I KNOW IN SOUTH FLORIDA....










ENCHANTED DREAMZ C.C.
STREETS OF GOLD C.C.
LAST LAFF C.C. 
ROLLIN C.C. 
ESTILO MIAMI C.C.
STRAIGHT PIMPIN C.C.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

Most Hated CC from La Junta Co is taken has been around since 1999 were on the registry


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@May 24 2006, 02:07 PM~5488638
> *who gives a fukk what you dont like. cuz we sure dont. and seein what our name is it is appropiate!!!!! ass fuk
> *


appropiate<<<<????


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE

B1G TYMERZ CAR CLUB........4LIFE........


----------



## lo68impala

untouchable is taken..........


----------



## Spanky




----------



## $RO4LIFE$

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Dec 23 2006, 07:29 AM~6808998
> *appropiate<<<<????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AZTROKITA

Estilow C.C -South,AZ-


----------



## kustombuilder

DISTINGUISHED C.C. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

LOWRIDERMAGAZINE HAS A SITE FOR NAMES TAKEN..... BUT "EDZ" IS TAKEN

ENCHANTED DREAMZ


----------



## TechniquesOG




----------



## Frontwalker

Realriders C.C. The netherlands


----------



## west_side85

UNDIVIDED CAR CLUB
NOR-CAL


----------



## danger 50

> _Originally posted by ROB 65_@Apr 21 2006, 09:16 PM~5290168
> *BIG L.A's FINEST CAR CLUB IS TAKEN TO THE FULLEST SEE YOU OUT THERE WITH YOUR NEW CLUB  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 WHAT HAPPENED TO DUKES C.C.


----------



## mac2lac

ROYAL TOUCH IS TAKEN!!!!!!


----------



## Devious Sixty8

fk a club i ROLL Solo C.C.

is taken..


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg

Semper Fi and Semper Fidelis is taken


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Taken


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by brownpride_demon_@Apr 11 2006, 01:31 PM~5220804
> *ANYBODY HAVE A LIST OF CAR CLUB NAMES ALREADY TAKEN ... ???
> *


find a name yet buddy? Pretty difficult....took us about a month or just a lil more to figure out our name.....which we are very pleased with....didn't settle for mixing up car club names like most others have had to....no originality


----------



## Homie Styln




----------



## SICK CITY C.C

:biggrin:


----------



## turnin-heads

taken


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 30 2006, 10:06 PM~6866343
> *find a name yet buddy? Pretty difficult....took us about a month or just a lil more to figure out our name.....which we are very pleased with....didn't settle for mixing up car club names like most others have had to....no originality
> *


Good job on pickin out name...DISTIGUISHED :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

http://mysite.verizon.net/resuqdor/desertdreamsc.c
:wave:


----------



## LowDownUnder

alcoholics car club


----------



## biggluv65

is taken :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

PLAYTIME-STL


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Dec 30 2006, 11:06 PM~6866343
> *find a name yet buddy? Pretty difficult....took us about a month or just a lil more to figure out our name.....which we are very pleased with....didn't settle for mixing up car club names like most others have had to....no originality
> *


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Dec 31 2006, 12:13 AM~6867080
> *Good job on pickin out name...DISTIGUISHED  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Thugg. :biggrin:


----------



## REAL4LIFE CC

WWW.REEAL4LIFE.COM...REAL4LIFE CAR CLUB ALWAYS ON THE ROLL, "WORLDWIDE"


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

Luxuriou$ C.C. - St. Louis Chapter (new-fo-07')


----------



## fesboogie

XQUIZITE CAR CLUB for da '07


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

rollerz only madd cuz another club used the word rollerz in their name....how bout this one

Mystik Styles (miami) since 2/99

Mystic Styles (dallas) dont know when they started.

only one letter seperates our name...thats something to be madd about!!! :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by STLPINKCUTTY_@Jan 27 2007, 10:26 AM~7101262
> *Luxuriou$ C.C. - St. Louis Chapter (new-fo-07')
> *


----------



## west_side85

UnDiViDeD-----------San Jo


----------



## lolo_rida13

Lowtoyz C.C. Amarillo,Tx


----------



## charlee

cant fuck with this 





MANIACOS


----------



## SUPREMACY HAWAII




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC

*TRAFFIC SO. CAL*


----------



## BIGTYMERZ4LIFE




----------



## FLEET~HOOD

HOW ABOUT SOME OF THIS CANT FUCK WITH 

GOODTIMES CC WORLD WIDE :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos

westside c.c L.A////D.F.W


----------



## geovela86

PHAYLANX C.C. dE DALLAS


----------



## pi4short

*LATIN WORLD C.C. ALREADY TAKEN*


----------



## Long Roof




----------



## 1DUCE

Taken!


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## cleverlos

Living It Up CC! Taken but looking, lol...


----------



## boffo

ELEGANCIA C.C. LAS VEGAS, NEV.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx




----------



## Drop'em

THE ONE N ONLY:


----------



## Guest

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Cars to Help out for this Show.
Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## romero13

ESTILO CC is taken


----------



## Homie Styln

DALLAS LOWRIDERS CC #1 in Texas baby


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

*PRE$IDENTEZ C.C. , IS TAKEN ! *


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS




----------



## SED-LOC

LOWYALTY C.C FROM NORTH CAROLINA


----------



## liljuve13

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB - WORLDWIDE - EST 1972


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 31 2007, 09:10 PM~7142708
> *rollerz only madd cuz another club used the word rollerz in their name....how bout this one
> 
> Mystik Styles (miami) since 2/99
> 
> Mystic Styles (dallas) dont know when they started.
> 
> only one letter seperates our name...thats something to be madd about!!! :biggrin:
> *


Mystic Styles been around here for years homie.

Before: 1999


----------



## FROGGY405

> _Originally posted by STR8CLOWNIN CADDI_@Jan 31 2007, 07:10 PM~7142708
> *rollerz only madd cuz another club used the word rollerz in their name....how bout this one
> 
> Mystik Styles (miami) since 2/99
> 
> Mystic Styles (dallas) dont know when they started.
> 
> only one letter seperates our name...thats something to be madd about!!! :biggrin:
> *


thats MYSTIC STYLES FORT WORTH FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Dominance CC

Odessa and Pecos Texas since 1998


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB EL PASO TEXAS


----------



## low4lifecc




----------



## low4lifecc




----------



## C-LO9492

LONESTAR RIDAZ CC. PUTTIN IT NOW IN TEJAS... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki

....................MIRACLES NEVER CEASE.............................


----------



## sugardaddy

:biggrin:


----------



## IMP65

Prestige Car Club is taken


----------



## ROGEESTILO

don't you dare add a "W" at the end of ESTILO and think it's cool :biggrin: :angry: :thumbsdown: :buttkick:


----------



## BONAFIDE_G

is taken...


----------



## $ReYeS$

JOKERZ C.C. ALREADY TAKEN


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG




----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 30 2007, 10:04 AM~8677279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Bajito OG

* BAJITO................SO.CAL. 
EST.1978...................ONLY ONE CHAPTER :biggrin: *


----------



## DEMENTED_1

DEVIOUS CAR CLUB MESA AZ

TAKEN uffin:


----------



## big boy 1

:biggrin:


----------



## spook

you can use whatever word you like,,theres a idiot that thinks he owns a word from his car club.. not gonna say who .


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 23 2007, 07:03 AM~8851366
> *you can use whatever word you like,,theres a idiot that thinks he owns a word from his car club.. not gonna say who .
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DEMENTED_1

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY

ETERNAL C.C. is here to stay


----------



## CHELADAS75

Sangre Latina CC in full effect


----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: HITEMHARD C.C. ,,,CHICAGO EST. 2006


----------



## hmw99durango

HATERS MOST WANTED CEN. CAL. CAR CLUB IS TAKEN.


----------



## NOTORIOUS68

> _Originally posted by spook_@Sep 23 2007, 05:03 AM~8851366
> *you can use whatever word you like,,theres a idiot that thinks he owns a word from his car club.. not gonna say who .
> *



What :dunno:


----------



## HitemHard78




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

:biggrin: 

JUST ROLLIN IS TAKEN


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916

JUST ROLLIN IS TAKEN 

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=tasq5t&s=2
UCE


----------



## 4aces_pres

4 ACES CAR CLUB IS TAKEN :guns:


----------



## 79BLUES




----------



## 805rickmajestics

THE BIG BLUE N GOLD THE REAL MAJESTICS C.C.WORLDWIDE


----------



## blaklak96




----------



## 805rickmajestics

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV

LATIN IMAGE C.C. SFV


----------



## Duce'sWild

CASUALS CC is taken.


----------



## dirty_duece

:biggrin: Dominance Car Club Est. 1999 in Pecos and Odessa, Tx. :biggrin:


----------



## Blvd Rollerz c.c.

Blvd Rollerz Car Club


----------



## ESE JAVIER




----------



## EL RAIDER




----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## Emperor Goofy




----------



## theloyaltyones

some tripie shit with club names ... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## imp63ss

Low Illusions C.C., taken


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## BombaAussieStyle

Here is a list I have been working on A-K so far, i'll post the rest up soon, there is still alot of clubs missing, if your club is not on the list just PM me and I will edit my post. There are Some clubs on this thread that I will add also. I made this list from the LRM list then added others that I have seen in magazines. This would be a great tool for someone starting a club.

2 DEEP
3RD COAST CRUISERS
4U2NV
408 RIDERS
509 KREATIONZ
504 CUSTOMZ
559 KUSTOMZ
7TH DAY CREATIONS
7TH HEAVEN
A HOMIES DREAM
ACES OF CLUBS
ACROPHOBIC IMAGES
ADDICTION
ADICTIVE
ADMIRABLES
AFFILI-HATED
AGAINST ALL ODDS
ALLEGIANCE
ALL EYES ON ME
ALLIANCE
ALTERED IMAGES
ALWAYZ CLOWN’N
AMBASSADORS OF SOUL
AMIGOS
AMISTAD
AMOR LATINO
ANIMATED ATTRACTIONS
ANOTHER LEVEL
ANTIQUES
ANTIQUE STYLE
ARTE
ARTE OF DESTRUCTION
ARTISTIC
ARTISTIC FEW
ASPIRTIONS
AUTHENTIC
AZTEC DREAMS
AZTEC IMAGE
AZTEC LOWS
AZTECA
AZTECAS
AZTEC RIDERZ
AZTLAN
AZTLAN IMPERIALS
AZTOLAN
BACHELORS LTD
B.A.D CUSTOM
BAJITO
BALIZTIK
BALLERZ EMPIRE
BARELY LEGAL
BASIC TIMES
BAY AREA BOSSES
BAY BOMBS
BAY BOMBERS
BAY RIDERZ
BEST OF CLASS
BIG PEOPLE
BIG TIME
BIG TYMERZ
BLACK POWER
BLOCKSTYLE
BLOODLINE
BOMB HEAVEN
BLVD KING’S
BLVD KNIGHTS
BLVD MEMORIES
BORDERLINE
BOSTON LOWRIDERS
BOTTOMED OUT
BOUNDED
BOW DOWN
BOW DOWN CREATIONS
BRIDGETOWN OLDIES
BROTHERZ UNITED
BROWN IMPRESSIONS
BROWN PRIDE RIDERS
BROWN ROOTS
BROWN SENSATIONS
BROWN SIDE
BROWN SOCIETY
BROWN SOUL
BROWNSVILLE CLASSICS
BUENA GENTE
CALI CLASSICS
CALI STYLES
CALIENTE
CALIES FINEST BKS
CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
CALLES
CARE 2 ENVY
CARNALES UNIDOS
CARNALISMO
CARTEL
CASTIGADORES
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS
CASUAL DREAMS
CASUALS
CENTRAL VALLEY
CHEVY OBSESSIONS
CHICANO LEGACY
CHICANO LIFESTYLE
CHICANO STYLE
CHICANOS
CITYLIFE
CHOSEN FEW
CHOZEN LIFESTYLE
CHOZEN ONEZ
CITY KNIGHTS
CITY STYLE
CLASSIC
CLASSIC BOMBS
CLASSIC ILLUSIONS
CLASSIC IMAGE
CLASSIC LIFESTYLES
CLASSIC PLAYERZ
CLASSICS
CLASSIFIED
COASTLINE CLASSICS SO.CAL
COMMITTEE BOYZ
COMPTON IV LIFE
CONNECTED
CRAVIN CONCRETE
CRAZY VISIONS
CREATING DREAMS
CREATIVE STYLE
CREATIVE TOUCH
CRUCEROS
CRUCIAL CONCEPTS
CRUEL INTENTIONS
CRUISERS
CRUIZIN’ IN STYLE
CRUZADORES
CRYSTAL IMAGE
CUSTOM DREAMS
CUSTOM FANTISIES
DANGEROUS TOYS
DE AQUELLAS
DE LA RAZA
DELEGATION
DEL VALLE
DENVER KNIGHTS
DENVER ROE
DESIRABLE DREAMS
DESIRABLE ILLUSIONS
DESIRABLE IMAGES
DESIRABLE ONES
DESTINY
DEVOTED
DEVOTION
DEZIRABLEZ
DIAMOND TOUCH
DIEGO STYLE
DIGNITY
DISILLUSIONS
DISTINCTION OV COLORZ
DISTINCTIVE STYLE
DIVINE STYLE
DOGGY STYLES
DOWN LOW
DOWN SOUTH CREATIONS
DOWN SOUTH RIDERZ
DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS
DRASTIC
DRASTIC AUTO CLUB
DRASTIC CHANGES
DRASTIC ILLUSIONZ
DRASTIC MEASURES
DREAMS
DREAMS II REALITY
DROP MOB
DUBZ IN MOTION
DUKES
DYNASTY
DZASTA
EAST COAST CREATIONS
EASTRIDDAZ FAMILIA
EASTSIDE
EASTSIDE LOWZ
EASTSIDE RIDERS
ECCENTRIC INNOVATIONS
EL BARRIO
EL CHUCO
EL UNICO CAR CREATIONS
ELEGANCE
ELEGANCIA
ELEGANTS
ELITE
ELITE KUSTOMS
ELUSIVE
EMERALD CITY KINGS
EMPIRE
ENCHANTED CREATIONS
ENCHANTED DREAMZ
ENCHANTMENTS FINEST
ENDLESS CRUISERS
ENDLESS NIGHTS
ENDLESS SHOWTIME
ENIGMA
ENTRE FAMILIA
ENVIOUS CREATIONS
ENVY-US
EMINENCE
EMINET
EMPIRE CLASSICS
EPICS
ES LA VIDA
ESSENCE
ESTILO
ESTILO CHICANO
ESTIL-LOW
ETERNAL IMPRESSIONS
ETERNAL LIFE
ETERNAL LIFESTYLEZ
ETERNAL ROLLERZ
ETERNITY
EURO FANTASIES
EVERLASTING STYLE
EVIL WAYS
EVOLUTION
EXANDLOW
EXCELLENCE CAR CLUB
EXOTICS
EXPLICIT
EXQUIZIT
EXPRESSIONS
EXTAZY
FACIN’ REALITY
FAMILY AFFAIR
FAMILY TIES
FANATICS
FANTASYZED KREATIONZ
FEAR NONE
FINER LIMITZ
FINEST IMPRESSIONS
FINEST KREATIONS
FIRME
FIRME TEMPO
FIRST IMPRESSIONS
FLATLANDS
FORBIDDEN FANTASY
FORBIDDEN KONCEPTS
FORBIDDEN LOWS
FOREVER CLOWN’N
FOREVER ILLUSIONS
FOREVER ROLLIN
FREESTYLE DYNASTY
FRESHSTYLZ
FRESNO CLASSICS
FRESNO BOMBS
FRESNO LIFE
FRISCO’S FINEST
FROM THE BOTTOM
FUBU RIDERZ
FULLXTC
FUNKY BUSINESS
FUSION
G RIDE FAMILY
GAME-TIGHT
GANGSTA & MUSCLE
GESTO AZTECA
GHETTO FAMILY
GM CREW
GM RIDERZ
GOD’S CREATIONS
GOLDEN TOUCH
GONE SO LOW
GOOD FELLAS
GOODLIFE
GOOD TIMES
GORDOS
GRAPE TOWN
GRAVEL TRAVEL
G-RIDEZ
G-STYLEZ
GROUND FORCE
GROUND LEVEL
GROUNDED IV LIFE 
GUARANTEED 2 FLOSS
GULF COAST RIDERS
HARBOUR AREA VIDA
HARD HITTERS
HARD TIME
HARD TYMEZ
HARSH REALITY
HATER PROOF
HB GABACHOS
HEAVENLY DESIREZ
HEAVENLY TOUCH
HIGHCLASS
HIGH ESTILOS
HIGH ROLLERZ
HIGHTONE
HIGH VOLTAGE
HILLTOP PLAYERZ
HITTIN’ BOTTOM
HITTIN’ LOW
HOMEBOYS OF SOUL
HOMIEZ RIDEZ
HOOD LIFE
HUMBILDE
HUSTLER’S
HYPNOTIC KREATIONZ
HYPNOTIZED
II DESIRE
ILEGALES
ILLEGAL DREAMS
ILLEGAL TOYS
ILLUSIONS
IMAGE
IMAGES OF REALITY
IMPALAS
IMPALAS OF BAKERSFIELD
IMPERIALS
IMPERIALS PERSONALITY
IMPRESSIONS
INCOGNITO
INDIANS 2 ENVY
INDIVIDUALS
INFAMOUS
INFAMOUS RIDERS
INFINITE IMAGES
INFINITI
IN IV LIFE
INNOVATION
INSANITY
INSPIRATIONS
INTIMIDATION
INTIMIDATIONS
IRMAO
IV LIFE
JESTERS
JOKERS
JUAREZ
JUICED
JUS DIP’N
JUST 4 FUN
JUST CASUAL
JUST THE ONES
JUST US
KAOTIC KONVERSIONS
KAOTIK ROLLERZ
KANDY KUSTOMS
KEEPING IT REAL
KERN COUNTYS CC
KIDDIE RYDES
KINGS OF KINGS
KLIQUE
KONCEPTS
KURUPT LIF $TYLES
KUSTOM LOWZ
KUTS R US


----------



## venganza_azteca

EXPLICIT INTENTIONZ =TAKEN!


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER

*Brown Persuasion *est. 1976 in Stockton CA stricktly traditional lowriders with only 1 chapter uffin:


----------



## ernbleez

LEGACY C.C. established in 1993 in Seattle, Washington.


----------



## pinche chico

ENVIOUS C.C reppin the northwest!!!


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;; DIP'N CAR CLUB CLUB 714 ;;;;;;;;;;;;; BIG AL PRESIDENT;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;SANTA ANA CALIF


----------



## Abie

LA Familia Car Club is taken


----------



## purecandy az

AZGOODTIMES


----------



## Abie




----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS

> _Originally posted by Ridinlow4life_@Apr 21 2006, 10:14 PM~5290165
> *How about we just post the list from lowrider magazine here. lol :biggrin:
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/clubregistry/index.html
> REGISTERED LOWRIDER CLUBS:
> 
> 2 DEEP
> Bronx, NY
> 
> 4 U 2 N V
> Marion, OH
> 
> 509 KREATIONZ
> Yakima, WA
> 
> 7th DAY CREATIONS
> Houston, TX
> 
> A HOMIES DREAM
> Devine, TX
> 
> ACES OF CLUBS
> Louisville, KY
> 
> ADDICTION
> St. Michaels, AZ
> 
> ADICTIVE
> Las Vegas, NV
> 
> AFFILI - HATED
> Colorado Springs, CO
> 
> AGAINST ALL ODDS
> Springfield, IL
> 
> ALLEGIANCE
> San Antonio, TX
> 
> ALLIANCE
> El Paso, TX
> 
> ALTERED IMAGES
> Bettendorf, IA
> 
> ALWAYZ CLOWN'N
> San Francisco, CA
> 
> AMBASSADORS OF SOUL
> Richmond, CA
> 
> AMOR LATINO
> Rock Falls, IL
> 
> ANOTHER LEVEL
> Russell County, KY
> 
> ARTE
> Santa Ana, CA
> 
> ARTE OF DESTRUCTION
> Corona, CA
> 
> AUTHENTIC
> Tucson, AZ
> 
> AZTEC DREAMS
> Avenal, CA
> 
> AZTEC IMAGE
> Houston, TX
> 
> AZTEC LOWS
> Dalton, GA
> 
> AZTECA
> Chicago, IL
> 
> AZTECAS
> San Fernando, CA
> 
> AZTEK RIDERZ
> Palmetto, FL
> 
> BAJITO
> Tucson, AZ
> 
> BARELY LEGAL
> Dublin, GA
> 
> BASIC TIMES
> Hobbs, NM
> 
> BEST OF CLASS
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> BIG PEOPLE
> Las Vegas, NV
> 
> BLOCKSTYLE
> Tulsa, OK
> 
> BLOODLINE
> Miami, FL
> 
> BLVD KING'S
> San Francisco, CA
> 
> BLVD. KNIGHTS
> Coachella, CA
> 
> BORDERLINE
> Defiance, OH
> 
> BOSTON LOWRIDERS
> Boston, MA
> 
> BOTTOMED OUT
> Louisville, KY
> 
> BOUNDED
> Dalton, GA
> 
> BOW DOWN
> Roseville, MN
> 
> BOW DOWN CREATIONS
> Bloomfield, IN
> 
> BROTHERZ UNITED
> Stanfield, AZ
> 
> BROWN PRIDE RIDERS
> Ft. Stockton, TX
> 
> BROWN SIDE
> Joliet, IL
> 
> BROWN SIDE
> Victoria, TX
> 
> BROWN SOUL
> Miami, FL
> 
> BUENA GENTE
> San Antonio, TX
> 
> CALI CLASSICS
> Santa Maria, CA
> 
> CALI STYLES
> Riverside, CA
> 
> CALIENTE
> Dallas, TX
> 
> CALIES FINEST BKS
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> Sacramento, CA
> 
> CALLES
> San Clemente, CA
> 
> CARNALISMO
> Hermiston, OR
> 
> CASUAL DREAMS
> Albuquerque, NM
> 
> CENTRAL VALLEY
> Williams, CA
> 
> CHICANO LIFESTYLE
> Tucson, AZ
> 
> CHICANO STYLE
> New Braunfels, TX
> 
> CHICANOS
> Providence, RI
> 
> CHOZEN LIFESTYLE
> Santa Maria, CA
> 
> CHOZEN ONEZ
> Frederick, MD
> 
> CITY KNIGHTS
> Louisville, KY
> 
> CITY STYLE
> Corpus Christi, TX
> 
> CLASSIC
> El Paso, TX
> 
> CLASSIC BOMBS
> Pomona, CA
> 
> COASTLINE CLASSICS So.Cal.
> Culver City, CA
> 
> CLASSIC LIFESTYLES
> Oceanside, CA
> 
> CLASSICS
> Santa Ana, CA
> 
> CRAVIN CONCRETE
> Lancaster, OH
> 
> CRAZY VISIONS
> Linden, NJ
> 
> CREATING DREAMS
> Kinston, NC
> 
> CRUCEROS
> Santa Barbara, CA
> 
> CRUCIAL CONCEPTS
> Aurora, IL
> 
> CRUEL INTENTIONS
> Pompano Beach, FL
> 
> CRUISERS
> Oxnard, CA
> 
> CRUIZIN' IN STYLE
> Waukegan, IL
> 
> CRYSTAL IMAGE
> Havelock, NC
> 
> CUSTOM DREAMS
> Okeechobee, FL
> 
> CUSTOM FANTISIES
> San Jose, CA
> 
> DE LA RAZA
> Houston, TX
> 
> DEL VALLE
> San Juan, TX
> 
> DENVER ROE
> Tulsa, OK
> 
> DESIRABLE DREAMS
> Austin, TX
> 
> DESIRABLE ILLUSIONS
> Rocky Mount, NC
> 
> DESIRABLE IMAGES
> Ft. Worth, TX
> 
> DESTINY
> Chicago, IL
> 
> DEVOTED
> Orland, CA
> 
> DIGNITY
> Midland, TX
> 
> DISTINCTION OV COLORZ
> Seattle, WA
> 
> DISTINCTIVE STYLE
> Laredo, TX
> 
> DIVINE STYLE
> Charleston, WV
> 
> DOGGY STYLES
> Puyallup, WA
> 
> DOWN LOW
> Albuquerque, NM
> 
> DOWN SOUTH CREATIIONS
> Giddings, TX
> 
> DOWN SOUTH RIDERZ
> Meridian, MS
> 
> DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS
> New Orleans, LA
> 
> DRASTIC AUTO CLUB
> Hempstead, NY
> 
> DRASTIC ILLUSIONZ
> Victoria, TX
> 
> DRASTIC MEASURES
> Atwater, CA
> 
> DREAMS
> Port Orchard, WA
> 
> EAST COAST CREATIONS
> Harrisonburg, VA
> 
> EASTSIDE
> Fresno, CA
> 
> ECCENTRIC INNOVATIONS
> Mt. Washington, KY
> 
> EL UNICO CAR CREATIONS
> Immokalee, FL
> 
> ELEGANCE
> Miami, FL
> 
> ELEGANCIA
> Okeechobee, FL
> 
> ELITE KUSTOMS
> Kingsville, TX
> 
> ELUSIVE
> Pico Rivera, CA
> 
> EMERALD CITY KINGS
> Seattle, WA
> 
> EMPIRE
> Atlanta, GA
> 
> ENCHANTED DREAMZ
> Miami, FL
> 
> ENCHANTMENTS FINEST
> Albuquerque, NM
> 
> ENDLESS CRUISERS
> Hondo, TX
> 
> ENDLESS SHOWTIME
> San Jose, CA
> 
> ENIGMA
> Silverdale, WA
> 
> ENTRE FAMILIA
> McAllen, TX
> 
> ENVY-US
> Miami, FL
> 
> ESSENCE
> Phoenix, AZ
> 
> ESTILO CHICANO
> Redwood City, CA
> 
> ETERNAL LIFE
> Salt Lake City, UT
> 
> ETERNAL ROLLERZ
> Tewksbury, MA
> 
> ETERNITY
> Denver, CO
> 
> EURO FANTASIES
> Greer, SC
> 
> EVOLUTION
> Louisville, KY
> 
> EXCELLENCE CAR CLUB
> Sylmar, CA
> 
> EXOTICS
> 
> Florence, AL
> 
> EXPLICIT
> Danville, VA
> 
> EXQUIZIT
> Dixon, IL
> 
> EXPRESSIONS
> Detroit, MI
> 
> EXTAZY
> Tucson, AZ
> 
> FACIN' REALITY
> Brooklyn, NY
> 
> FANATICS
> E. Providence, RI
> 
> FANTASYZED KREATIONZ
> Uvalde, TX
> 
> FINER LIMITZ
> Silver City, NM
> 
> FINEST KREATIONS
> Garden Grove, CA
> 
> FIRME TIEMPO
> Kileen, TX
> 
> FIRST IMPRESSIONS
> Lynn, MA
> 
> FORBIDDEN FANTASY
> Naugatuck, CT
> 
> FORBIDDEN KONCEPTS
> Oklahoma City, OK
> 
> FORBIDDEN LOWS
> Sacramento, CA
> 
> FOREVER ILLUSIONS
> Denver, CO
> 
> FREESTYLE DYNASTY
> Lakeland, FL
> 
> FRISCO'S FINEST
> San Bruno, CA
> 
> FULLXTC
> Seattle, WA
> 
> FUNKY BUSINESS
> Chicago, IL
> 
> G RIDE FAMILY
> Cincinnati, OH
> 
> GAME-TIGHT
> Tulsa, OK
> 
> GANGSTA & MUSCLE
> N. Miami Beach, FL
> 
> GESTO AZTECA
> Las Vegas, NV
> 
> GM CREW
> Vauxhall, NJ
> 
> GOD'S CREATIONS
> Manteca, CA
> 
> GONE SO LOW
> Cincinnati, OH
> 
> GOOD TIMES
> East Los Angeles, CA
> 
> GORDOS
> Cicero, IL
> 
> GRAVEL TRAVEL
> Port St. Lucie, FL
> 
> G-RIDEZ
> Charlotte, NC
> 
> GROUND LEVEL
> Donna, TX
> 
> GROUNDED IV LIFE
> Chicago, IL
> 
> GUARANTEED 2 FLOSS
> Lansing, KS
> 
> GULF COAST RIDERS
> Texas City, TX
> 
> HARBOR AREA VIDA
> San Pedro, CA
> 
> HARD HITTERS
> Bryan, TX
> 
> HARD TYMEZ
> Los Angeles, CA
> 
> HARSH REALITY
> Titusville, FL
> 
> HEAVENLY TOUCH
> Cheyenne, WY
> 
> HIGH ESTILOS
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> HIGH ROLLERS
> Dallas, TX
> 
> HIGH ROLLERZ
> Prescott, AZ
> 
> HIGHTONE
> San Jose, CA
> 
> HIGH VOLTAGE
> Wausau, WI
> 
> HILLTOP PLAYERZ
> Tucson, AZ
> 
> HITTIN' BOTTOM
> Elizabethtown, KY
> 
> HITTIN' LOW
> Davenport, FL
> 
> HOMEBOYS OF SOUL
> 
> Carson City, NV
> 
> HOMIEZ RIDEZ
> Cornelius, OR
> 
> HUSTLER'S
> Waynesville, MO
> 
> HYPNOTIC KREATIONZ
> Inkster, MI
> 
> HYPNOTIZED
> Pasadena, TX
> 
> II DESIRE
> San Antonio, TX
> 
> ILLEGAL TOYS
> El Paso, TX
> 
> ILEGALES
> Chicago, IL
> ILLUSIONS
> Greeley, CO
> 
> IMAGES OF REALITY
> Louisville, KY
> 
> IMPALAS
> Sacramento, CA
> 
> IMPRESSIONS
> Santa Maria, CA
> 
> INCOGNITO
> Tulsa, OK
> 
> INDIANS 2 ENVY
> Neah Bay, WA
> 
> INFAMOUS
> Minneapolis, MN
> 
> INFAMOUS RIDERS
> Dallas, TX
> 
> INFINITE IMAGES
> Austin, TX
> 
> INFINITI
> Fontana, CA
> 
> INNOVATION
> Wauchula, FL
> 
> INSANITY
> Dallas, TX
> 
> IV LIFE
> Modesto, CA
> 
> JUST 4 FUN
> Chicago, IL
> 
> JUST CASUAL
> Denver, CO
> 
> JUST THE ONES
> Aurora, CO
> 
> JUST US
> El Paso, TX
> 
> KAOTIK ROLLERZ
> San Antonio, TX
> 
> KANDY KUSTOMS
> Dayton, OH
> 
> KIDDIE RYDES
> Wilkes-Barre, PA
> 
> KONCEPTS
> Concord, NC
> 
> KURUPT LIFE $TYLES
> Rock Island, IL
> 
> KUSTOM LOWZ
> Wisconsin Rapids, WI
> 
> L.I.F.E.
> Merced, CA
> 
> LA BUENA VIDA
> Detroit, MI
> 
> LA COMPANIA
> Bryan, TX
> 
> LA PLEBADA
> Okeechobee, FL
> 
> LA RAZA CAR & BIKE CLUB
> Saginaw, MI
> 
> LA VIDA
> Joliet, IL
> 
> LADIEZ FIRST
> Santa Maria, CA
> 
> LADIEZ TOUCH
> Phoenix, AZ
> 
> LAIDBACK
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> LAST LAFF
> Miami, FL
> 
> LASTING IMPRESSIONS
> Middletown, NJ
> 
> LATIN DEVOTION
> San Antonio, TX
> 
> LATIN UNITY
> Dallas, TX
> 
> LATIN ANGELS
> Madera, CA
> 
> LATIN ANGELS BIKE CLUB
> Madera, CA
> 
> LATIN CREATIONS
> Mammoth, AZ
> 
> LATIN DESIRE
> Las Vegas, NM
> 
> LATIN DREAMS
> Colorado Springs, CO
> 
> LATIN HABIT
> Holtville, CA
> 
> LATIN INSPIRATIONS
> Brentwood, CA
> 
> LATIN LOW
> Marietta, GA
> 
> LATIN PERSUASION
> Sacramento, CA
> 
> LATIN PERSUASION
> Moline, IL
> 
> LATIN PLAYERS
> Austin, TX
> 
> LATIN PRIDE
> El Paso, TX
> 
> LATIN SOCIETY
> Union City, CA
> 
> LATIN STYLE
> Central, TX
> 
> LATIN TOUCH
> Kissimmee, FL
> 
> LATIN VIRUS
> Moline, IL
> 
> LAY LOW
> Kent, WA
> 
> LEGACY
> Abilene, TX
> 
> LEGENDS
> Corona, CA
> 
> LEGION OF DOOM
> Tacoma, WA
> 
> LIFETIME
> Seattle, WA
> 
> LIFTED LIFESTYLE
> San Antonio, TX
> 
> LIVIN LOW
> Seattle, WA
> 
> LIVING LARGE
> San Diego, CA
> 
> LIVING LEGENDS
> Kansas City, KS
> 
> LO END THEORY
> Newark, NJ
> 
> LO LOW'S
> Dallas, TX
> 
> LOCAL LIFESTYLES
> Salt Lake City, UT
> 
> LOCO HALLUCINATIONS
> New Richmond, OH
> 
> LOCO MOTION
> Flint, MI
> 
> LOLOWS
> Portland, OR
> 
> LOOK-N-LISTEN
> Hillsboro, OR
> 
> LOONEY TUNES
> Fayetteville, NC
> 
> LORDS OF ILLUSIONS B.C.
> Ralls, TX
> 
> LOS ESES
> Surprise, AR
> 
> LOS PADRINOS
> St. Paul, MN
> 
> LOS SUAVECITOS
> Tehachapi, CA
> 
> LOST GENERATION
> Manhattan, KS
> 
> LOST TREASURES
> Ft. Worth, TX
> 
> LOW 4 LIFE
> Saginaw, MI
> 
> LOW BUDGET CUSTOMS
> Indianapolis, IN
> 
> LOW CREATIONS
> Vallejo, CA
> 
> LOW EXPECTATIONS
> Grand Island, NE
> 
> LOW FOR LIFE
> Victoria B.C.,CANADA
> 
> LOW II SHOW
> Bremerton, WA
> 
> LOW ILLUSIONS
> Carlsbad, NM
> 
> LOW IMPRESSIONS
> Greenforest, AR
> 
> LOW KEY
> Long Island, NY
> 
> LOW LIFE
> Chicago, IL
> 
> LOW MENTALITY
> Jamaica, NY
> 
> LOW PASSION
> Moses Lake, WA
> 
> LOW ROLLERZ
> Port St. Lucie, FL
> 
> LOW SOCIETY
> San Antonio, TX
> 
> LOW SOULS
> Hartford, WI
> 
> LOW SUSPENCE
> Miami, FL
> 
> LOW TOLERANCE
> Chattanooga, TN
> 
> LOW WITH PRIDE
> Philadelphia, PA
> 
> LOW X-TREMES
> Dover, DE
> 
> LOW ZONE
> Kissimmee, FL
> 
> LOW-4-EVER
> Tallahassee, FL
> 
> LOWCO CREATIONS
> Lake Geneva, WI
> 
> LOWER CLASS
> Laurence Harbor, NJ
> 
> LOWER LIMITS
> Linton, IN
> 
> LOWER LIMITZ
> Houston, TX
> 
> LOWER SOCIETY
> Hayes, VA
> 
> LOWERD LEAGUE
> El Dorado, KS
> 
> LOWERED HORIZONS
> Indianapolis, IN
> 
> LOWERED LIFE
> Idaho Falls, ID
> 
> LOWERED II PERFECTION
> Sunnyside, WA
> 
> LOWERED ILLUSIONS
> Twin Falls, ID
> 
> LOWRDS
> Citrus Heights, CA
> 
> LOWRIDER LEGENDS
> Rockdale, TX
> 
> LOWRIDER STYLE
> Phoenix, AZ
> 
> LOYALTY
> Newark, NJ
> 
> LUNATICS
> Bronx, NY
> 
> LUXURY
> Pueblo, CO
> 
> LUXURIOUS LINX
> Odessa, TX
> 
> MAJIC
> Austin, TX
> 
> MAJESTIX
> 
> Dallas, TX
> 
> MAJIKEL ILLUSIONS
> Phoenix, AZ
> 
> MESTIZO
> Chicago, IL
> 
> MEXICA
> Los Angeles, CA
> 
> MEXICAN LIFE
> Fort Worth,, TX
> 
> MI FAMILIA
> Bridgeport, WA
> 
> MID-KNIGHT DRAGONZ
> Haines City, FL
> 
> MID-KNIGHT DRAGONZ
> Tallahassee, FL
> 
> MIDNIGHT CLASSICS
> Los Angeles, CA
> 
> MIDNIGHT FANTASY
> Murfreesboro, TN
> 
> MIDNIGHT KINGS
> El Paso, TX
> 
> MINIMAL CLEARANCE
> Edmonds, WA
> 
> MIRRORED IMAGEZ
> Freehold, NJ
> 
> MIXED COMFUSION
> Indianapolis, IN
> 
> MODIFIED KREATIONS
> Tulsa, OK
> 
> MOMENTS
> Las Vegas, NV
> 
> MOST HATED
> La Junta, CO
> 
> MY TOY
> Mission, TX
> 
> MYSTIC ILLUSIONS
> Louisville, KY
> 
> MYSTICAL SOCIETY
> Houston, TX
> 
> MYSTIFIED
> Mathis, TX
> 
> MYSTIK DREAMZ
> Hialeah, FL
> 
> MYSTIK STYLES
> Miami, FL
> 
> N'DEPENDENT KUSTOMS
> New Castle, IN
> 
> NEGATIVE ELEVATIONS
> Morocco, IN
> 
> NEIGHBORHOOD
> Raleigh, NC
> 
> NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS
> Chicago, IL
> 
> NEVER 2 LOW
> Palm Bay, FL
> 
> NEW AGE KUSTOMS
> Holland, MI
> 
> NEW CLASS
> Yuma, AZ
> 
> NEW SCENE
> Rocford, IL
> 
> NEXT EPISODE
> Hobbs, NM
> 
> NIGHT RIDUZ
> Mandan, ND
> 
> NO AFFILIATIONZ
> Toledo, OH
> 
> NO LIMITS
> Key West, FL
> 
> NO LIMIT
> Colorado Springs, CO
> 
> NO LIMIT MINIZ
> Poplar Bluff, MO
> 
> NO LIMIT ROLLERZ
> Lincoln, NE
> 
> NORTHERN INVASION
> Vallejo, CA
> 
> NORTHWEST LUXURY LOWS
> Olympia, WA
> 
> NOSOTROS
> Salinas, CA
> 
> NOTORIOUS LOWZ
> Port St. Lucie, FL
> 
> NUESTRA VIDA
> McAllen, TX
> 
> NUESTRAS CALLES
> Los Angeles, CA
> 
> NUESTRO ESTILO
> Escondido, CA
> 
> NUESTROS SUENOS
> Tucson, AZ
> 
> NUTHIN FANCY
> Old Forge, PA
> 
> OLD GOLD
> Bremerton, WA
> 
> ONE LOVE
> Charleston, WV
> 
> ONES II ENVY
> Hillsboro, OR
> 
> ONES TO ADMIRE
> Fontana, CA
> 
> ORGULLO AZTECA
> Tacoma, WA
> 
> ORGULLO LATINO
> Sterling, IL
> 
> OUTKAST
> Louisville, KY
> 
> OUTKAST
> Sierra Vista, AZ
> 
> OUTKASTS
> Auburn, NY
> 
> OUTSPOKEN
> Louisville, KY
> 
> PADRINOS
> Concord, CA
> 
> PITTSBURGH'S FINEST
> Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> PLATINUM
> Louisville, KY
> 
> PLAY WIT IT
> Miami, FL
> 
> PLAYERS
> Grand Prairie, TX
> 
> PLAYERZ
> Las Vegas, NM
> 
> PLAYERZ ANTHEM
> Los Angeles
> 
> PLEASURE-N-PAIN
> Winters, TX
> 
> PRECIOUS MOMENTS
> Vineland, NJ
> 
> PRESIDENTEZ
> Dallas, TX
> 
> PRIDE
> Baldwin Park, CA
> 
> PROPHECY
> Phoenix, AZ
> 
> PROUD
> Porterville, CA
> 
> PSYCHO'S DREAMS
> Chicago, IL
> 
> PURA REALIDAD
> Plainview, TX
> 
> PURA VIDA
> Amarillo, TX
> 
> PURE & SIMPLE
> Rolla, MO
> 
> PURE FANTASIES
> Silverton, OR
> 
> PURO ESTILO
> Beaumont, TX
> 
> PURO LOWS
> Tampa, FL
> 
> PURO LUJO
> Okeechobee, FL
> 
> RANFLAS
> Hayward, CA
> 
> RAPTURE
> Arleta, CA
> 
> RATHER UNIQUE STYLE
> San Angelo, TX
> RAW VIBES
> Webster, NY
> 
> REAL LIFE
> Buford, GA
> 
> REALITY
> Jackson, MI
> 
> REFLECTIONS
> Los Angeles, CA
> 
> REPRESENT
> Greenville, NC
> 
> RESPECT
> Sacramento, CA
> 
> REST IN PEACE
> Miami, FL
> 
> REUNITED
> Fresno, CA
> 
> REVOLUCION
> Honolulu, HI
> 
> RIDAZ
> Topeka, KS
> 
> RIDIN' IV LIFE
> Portland, OR
> 
> RIDING LOW
> Los Angeles, CA
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY
> Albuquerque, NM
> 
> ROLLIN
> South, FL
> 
> ROLLIN IMAGE
> Greely, CO
> 
> ROLLIN' SOLDIERS
> Schofield, WI
> 
> ROLLIN-N-PEACE
> Las Vegas, NM
> 
> ROMANCING THE GROUND
> Aurora, IL
> 
> ROME-N-LOW
> Indianapolis, IN
> 
> ROYAL ACES
> El Paso, TX
> 
> ROYAL DREAMS
> Midland, TX
> 
> ROYAL DREAMS
> San Angelo, TX
> 
> ROYAL ELEGANCE
> Madera, CA
> 
> ROYAL IMAGE
> Fairbault, MN
> 
> ROYAL INDIVIDUALS
> Aurora, IL
> 
> ROYAL LIFE
> Killeen, TX
> 
> ROYAL TOUCH
> Bryan, TX
> 
> ROYALTY
> Miami, FL
> 
> ROYALTYS
> 
> San Diego, CA
> 
> RYDE SYNDICATE
> San Jose, CA
> 
> SABOR A MI
> Riverside, CA
> 
> SALINAS CUSTOM KRUISERS
> Salinas, CA
> 
> SCRAPIN
> New York, NY
> 
> SECOND II NONE
> Mastic, NY
> 
> SEDUCTIVE
> Mesa, AZ
> 
> SELECTIVE STYLES
> Chicago, IL
> 
> SERIUOS
> Minneapolis, MN
> 
> SHADES OF BROWN
> Santa Ana, CA
> 
> SHINING OPPORTUNITY
> Mercedes, TX
> 
> SHORT STACK
> Wichita, KS
> 
> SHOWDOWN
> Fontana, CA
> 
> SHOWTIME
> Rialto, CA
> 
> SIDE SHOW
> Vallejo, CA
> 
> SIMPLY MISCHIEF
> Honolulu, HI
> 
> SINNERS
> South Bay, CA
> 
> SLAM CREATIONS
> Olympia, WA
> 
> SLAMMED ILLUSIONS
> San Diego, CA
> 
> SLAMMIN' AND JAMMIN
> Kershaw, SC
> 
> SLOW-N-LOW
> 
> Holland, MI
> 
> SLOW MOTION
> Sacramento, CA
> 
> SMOOTH IMPRESSIONS
> Olympia, WA
> 
> SOCIALLY HAZARDOUS
> Charleston, WV
> 
> SOCIOS
> Sacramento, CA
> 
> SOIGNE
> Springfield, OR
> 
> SOLITOS
> Round Lake Bch, IL
> 
> SOLOW
> New York, NY
> 
> SONS OF SOUL
> San Francisco, CA
> 
> SOUL SURVIVORS
> Kansas City, KS
> 
> SOUTHERN COMFORT
> Los Angeles, CA
> 
> SOUTHERN CREATIONS
> Willacy City, TX
> 
> SOUTHERN DESIRE
> McAllen, TX
> 
> SOUTHERN EMPIRE
> Laredo, TX
> 
> SOUTHERN EMPIRE BIKE
> Laredo, TX
> 
> SOUTHERN EXPOSURE
> Grand Prairie, TX
> 
> SOUTHERN FANTASIES
> San Antonio, TX
> 
> SOUTHERN STYLES
> Zapata, TX
> 
> SOUTHSTYLE
> La Puente, CA
> 
> SPECIAL TEEZE
> Land O' Lakes, FL
> 
> SPOKEN DREAMS
> Rio Grande City, TX
> 
> STOLEN DREAMS
> Midland, TX
> 
> STRAIGHT CLOWNIN
> Lubbock, TX
> 
> STRAIGHT CLOWNING
> So. Lake Tahoe, CA
> 
> STREET CREATIONZ
> Grandview, WA
> 
> STREET DISTINCTION
> Los Angeles, CA
> 
> STREET DREAMS
> Warren, MI
> 
> STREET FAME
> Las vegas, NV
> 
> STREET IMAGE
> Sequin, TX
> 
> STREET LORDS
> Roswell, NM
> 
> STREET LUXURY
> Lamont, CA
> 
> STREET MENTALITY
> Atlanta, GA
> 
> STREET RIDERZ
> Sacramento, CA
> 
> STREET SWEEPERS
> Valdosta, GA
> 
> STREETS
> Phoenix, AZ
> 
> STRICTLY FAMILY
> Los Angeles, CA
> 
> STYLIN & PROFYLIN
> Newport, KY
> 
> STYLISTICS
> Greeley, CO
> 
> SUDDEN IMPACT
> Bakersfield, CA
> 
> SUENOS
> Santa Ana, CA
> 
> SUENOS DIVINOS
> Gary, IN
> 
> SUENOS LATINOS
> N. Hollywood, CA
> 
> SUICIDE RIDES
> Johnson City, TN
> 
> SUPERIOR
> Dallas, TX
> 
> SUPERIORS DEL VALLE
> La Joya, TX
> 
> SUPREME
> Reading, PA
> 
> SUPREMACY
> Honolulu, HI
> 
> SURVIVORS: RYDAS IV LIFE
> Bowling Green, KY
> 
> SWEET CREATIONS
> Phoenix, AZ
> 
> SWEET DESIRE
> Grants, NM
> 
> SWEET DESIRES
> Santa Maria, CA
> 
> SWEET DREAMS
> Ft. Worth, TX
> 
> SWEET DREAMS
> Longview, WA
> 
> SWEET DREAMS
> Hutchinson, KS
> 
> SWEET DREAMS
> Pueblo, CO
> 
> SWEET IMPRESSIONS
> Cumming, GA
> 
> SWEET PASSIONS
> Tucson, AZ
> 
> SWEET SEDUCTION
> Lovington, NM
> 
> SWEET TEMPTATIONS
> Sacramento, CA
> 
> SWEETN LOW
> Merced, CA
> 
> SYMPLY DIVINE
> Dumas, TX
> 
> SYNISTER ILLUSIONZ
> San Diego, CA
> 
> TEAM XXX
> Knoxville, TN
> 
> TECHNIQUES
> Chino, CA
> 
> TEJAS
> Houston, TX
> 
> TEXAS MADE
> Killeen, TX
> 
> TEKNIQUEZ
> Richmond Hill, NY
> 
> THE CHOZEN ONEZ
> Lake Station, IN
> 
> THE LOYALTY ONES
> Paso Robles, CA
> 
> THE SUPERIORS
> Gurnee, IL
> 
> THEE STYLISTICS
> Sacramento, CA
> 
> TIEMPOS LOCOS
> Longview, TX
> 
> TIMELESS CLASSICS
> Honolulu, HI
> 
> TINY TOONZ
> Raleigh, NC
> 
> TOTAL KAOS
> Portsmouth, VA
> 
> TOUCH OF GOLD
> Dallas, TX
> 
> TRADITIONS
> Odessa, TX
> 
> TRAFFIC JAM
> Washington, NC
> 
> TRAVIESOS
> Salinas, CA
> 
> TRU DAWGS
> Ypsilanti, MI
> 
> TRU II LIFE
> Round Rock, TX
> 
> TRU RIDERZ
> Lubbock, TX
> 
> TRUCHA
> Rancho Cucamonga, CA
> 
> TRUCKS 2 ENVY
> San Antonio, TX
> 
> TRUE 2 THE GAME
> Kearns, UT
> 
> TRUE EMINENCE
> Houston, TX
> 
> TRUE REALITY
> Haines City, FL
> 
> TWISTED ILLUSIONS
> Evensville, TN
> 
> TWISTED TOYS
> Andrews, TX
> 
> TWIZTED STYLZ
> Warren, VT
> 
> ULTIMATE SEDUCTION
> Chicago, IL
> 
> UMILDES
> Escondido, CA
> 
> UNFADEABLE STYLES
> Redondo Beach, CA
> 
> UNIDOS
> 
> Los Angeles, CA
> 
> UNIDOS LA FAMILIA
> Honolulu, HI
> 
> UNIFIED RIDERS
> Bryan, TX
> 
> UNIQUE
> Brownsville, TX
> 
> UNIQUE CUSTOM CLUB
> Tucson, AZ
> 
> UNIQUE DREAMS
> Borger, TX
> 
> UNIQUE IMAGES
> N. Highlands, CA
> 
> UNIQUE IMPRESSIONS
> Elizabethtown, KY
> 
> UNIQUE REFLECTIONS
> Idaho Falls, ID
> 
> UNIQUE REFLECTIONS
> Ogden, UT
> 
> UNIQUE So. Fl.
> Miami, FL
> 
> UNIQUES
> Santa Ana, CA
> 
> UNITED
> Corcoran, CA
> 
> UNITED RAZAS
> Indianapolis, IN
> 
> UNITY
> Phoenix, AZ
> 
> UNLEASHED CREATIONS
> Houston, TX
> 
> UNLIMITED RIDERS B.C.
> The Netherlands
> 
> UNRULY CONCEPTS
> Chattanooga, TN
> 
> UNTOUCHABLES
> Chicago, IL
> 
> UNTOUCHABLES MODEL
> Phoenix, AZ
> 
> VALLEY CRUISERS
> Salinas, CA
> 
> VAPERZ
> Huntington, WV
> 
> VILLENS
> Louisville, KY
> 
> VISIONZ
> Irving, TX
> 
> VISUAL IMPACT
> Englewood, FL
> 
> VIZUAL IMPACT
> Carrollton, KY
> 
> WEST SIDE
> Los Angeles, CA
> 
> WEST BOUND
> Inglewood, CA
> 
> WICHITA PLAYERS CLIQUE
> Wichita, KS
> 
> WICKED CONSPIRACY
> Chandler, AZ
> 
> WICKED DREAMS
> Lake Jackson, TX
> 
> WICKED FANTASIES
> Carrollton, KY
> 
> WICKED FANTASIES
> Paducah, KY
> 
> WICKED ILLUSIONS
> Modesto, CA
> 
> WICKED LOWZ
> Escondido, CA
> 
> WICKED ONES
> Long Beach, CA
> 
> WICKED STYLE MINIS
> Des Moines, IA
> 
> WICKED STYLES
> Chicago, IL
> 
> WILD IMAGES
> Haines City, FL
> 
> XTASY
> Brighton, CO
> 
> YOUNG RIDERS
> Chicago, IL
> *


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62

WWW.MRRABBIT62.COM 
LOW RIDERS Y MAS


----------



## impalaguy1964




----------



## elplebe619

TOO FINE San Diego C.C
taken


----------



## elplebe619

TOO FINE San Diego C.C
taken


----------



## newstyle_64

EST.1974


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS




----------



## Soultrain

STYLISTICS C.C
BALTIMORE MARYLAND


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MR. RABBIT 62_@Feb 7 2008, 09:23 PM~9890708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WWW.MRRABBIT62.COM
> LOW RIDERS Y MAS
> *


----------



## TraditionCC

TRADITION SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA IS TAKEN :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1

low times taken :biggrin:


----------



## GuCcIcRoWnViC

ROLLIN CAR CLUB....


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

RIDERZ 4 LIFE CC :biggrin:


----------



## brownstylez8

LOW LYFE C.C.


----------



## CERTIFIED KILLER

> _Originally posted by LA_Rollerz_@Jan 23 2003, 02:54 PM~422298
> *ROLLERZ ONLY*


----------



## Str8Bouncin




----------



## Shorts

> _Originally posted by brownstylez8_@Mar 18 2008, 12:28 PM~10197853
> *LOW LYFE C.C.
> *



















x2 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

:biggrin: LowtoyZ Car Club is taken :biggrin:


----------



## boffo

ELEGANCIA C.C. PUTTIN IT DOWN ON THE STREETS OF VEGAS.


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER

STRICTLY RIDIN LA & GARDENA CAR CLUB :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

; this how we do it


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Mar 18 2008, 02:17 PM~10197779
> *RIDERZ 4 LIFE CC :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIPN714

e.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209

*Thanx to Models IV Life for doing this up*


----------



## KDUB11

Coming soon :0 :0


----------



## Don Aztecas




----------



## ranz

DEVOTION CTC IN THE CASA!!!


----------



## ranz

DEVOTION CTC IN THE CASA!!!


----------



## Low_Ski_13

HoodRich LoL0w's CC is taken...


----------



## Estrella Car Club

EST. 2004


----------



## Uno Malo

ttt


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

SLOW & LOW CAR CLUB EL PASO TX. EST MAY 19,1987. STARTING A CHAPTER IN SAN ANTONIO TX. :guns: :worship:


----------



## RECKLESS RAUL

:worship: :worship: :worship: :guns:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c. / De Dallas Tx..........


















-ZEUS
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
Dallas, Tx


----------



## T86CUTLASS




----------



## HOE81

REALITY PHX C.C  IS TAKEN HOMIE


----------



## STEVE_0_509

LOCAL PRIDE CC Is taken 509 RIDERS


----------



## DADEROLLERSCC

DADE ROLLERS CC


----------



## DADEROLLERSCC

DADE ROLLERS CC MIAMI FL


----------



## Lowrider Placas

Over 15 years Experience, more than 200 car club plaques made. 

Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to [email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200, leave a message we will call you back.

Website-www.Lowriderplacas.com


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

What good is the list or to even make a name when you have peeps like this who don't care and they take your name  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=53199


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 23 2008, 06:23 AM~11156918
> *What good is the list or to even make a name when you have peeps like this who don't care and they take your name
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=53199
> *



That sux man....




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## ESE JAVIER

> _Originally posted by 81_Monte_Pimpin_@Jun 15 2008, 09:52 PM~10877517
> *HoodRich LoL0w's CC is taken...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










:rant:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## JP MAJESTICS

GAYLORDS IS OPEN :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 23 2008, 02:06 PM~11159873
> *That sux man....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> DALLAS TX
> *


For real but what can you do


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 24 2008, 08:19 PM~11173010
> *For real but what can you do
> *


Cant we copyright our names.....? I was thinking of doing that....





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 24 2008, 10:24 PM~11173676
> *Cant we copyright our names.....? I was thinking of doing that....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
> DALLAS TX
> *


I'm sure you can but the copy right might cost some bux but I'm not sure


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jul 25 2008, 10:34 AM~11177487
> *I'm sure you can but the copy right might cost some bux but I'm not sure
> *


Im gonna check on that...



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## IMPWAGON

CALI LIFE C.C IZ Taken


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C

BOUNDED C.C IS TAKEN







:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN




----------



## GUS 650

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 13 2006, 01:45 AM~5231855
> *BLVD KINGS CC IS TAKEN. CHECK THE LOWRIDER SITE FOR THE REG.
> THAT IS HOW WE GOT THE OFFICAL DOCUMITATION FOR OUR NAME.
> *


same thing with CARNALES CUSTOMS C.C :biggrin:


HERES THE LIST OF US N WHATS IN BETWEEN!!  

Carnales Customs San Francisco, CA


----------



## newstyle_64

NEW STYLE CAR CLUB EST.1974


----------



## Classic Dreams

Classic Dreams is takened and trademarked!


----------



## DETACHED

Detached aka Detached family is taken been taken since 2006


----------



## chuca_63

ENTERTAINERS CAR AND BIKE CLUB IS TAKEN...
ONE CHAPTER
31 YEARS STRONG AND GOING!</span>[/b]


----------



## BIGGATO799

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cuttychick26

does anybody know if GLAMOROUS C.C. is taken by anyone yet?   :dunno:


----------



## lowriv1972

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428853



















*ALSO I JUST SPOKE WITH MARK... AND IMPALAS MAGAZINE WILL ALSO BE THERE * 


There will be hop with cash prizes!! Hop to start at 7pm!!! Come on out and enjoy the day in the East Bay!!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$

UNIDOZ CAR CLUB IN DALLAS TX IS TAKEN...


----------



## Go Go F

ALTERED IMAGES :biggrin:


----------



## sicksduece

FIFTY 1 FIFTY KUSTOMZ IS TAKEN !


----------



## REGALHILOW

est 2003


----------



## Emperor Goofy




----------



## Emperor Goofy

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Jul 15 2007, 07:04 PM~8314703
> *THE ONE N ONLY:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIME TO EDIT YOUR POST HOMIE...


----------



## Capone_LatinStyle

LATINSTYLE CC EST 1986


----------



## cALLEY CAT




----------



## elchamuko

OUR TIME C.C. IS TAKEN










CLUB THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## SINFUL1

SINFUL PLEASURES CAR CLUB of NORTHERN CALIFORNIA is taken


----------



## chicano_wayz209

CHICANO WAYZ c.c. is taken :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mylatinaheart

*Guilty Pleasures C.C. is also taken.*


----------



## cady818

it taken...


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN

IMPRESSIVE C.C. CENTRAL FLORIDA IS TAKEN!!! 

THIS IS OUR PLAQUE LOGO


----------



## IMPRESSIVEPRESIDEN




----------



## GRUMPY

*SINCE 1992
*


----------



## DownIIClown

DOWN II CLOWN CC is taken homies


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

L.I.F.E IS TAKEN :0


----------



## backyard boogie cc

BACKYARD BOOGIE CC PHX AZ.. IS TAKEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79

GRANDE C.C


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

bums/r20/sharksterox4/DSCN0220.j







pg[/IMG]





























*EAST SIDE RIDERS
SAN JOSE NORCAL
CARCLUB REPRESTING SAN JOSE*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

ONLY ONE {OG} ORIGINAL {TRAFFIC} CAR CLUB {SINCE 1973} AND NOW! RIGHT HERE! :thumbsup: uffin: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: 










{CA} & {AZ}!  





:nono: Beware of immatations and false prosphets trying to use the {Traffic} name that don't look like the plaque pictured above! :nono: 

:werd: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## New-Image-soldier

new Image C.C. its taken homies


----------



## GILLIGAN619

BONDO CAR CLUB PRIMERED FENDERS CC


----------



## PACHUCO 39

*PACHUCO CAR CLUB...CALIFAS.........IS TRADE MARKED AND PATTENED!*


----------



## sanjosefinest c.c

$AN JO$E's FINE$t :biggrin:


----------



## MEMORIESCC

MEMORIES CAR CLUB DENVER TAKEN


----------



## BigLos

*TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE CAR CLUB IS TAKEN.

THE MOTHER CHAPTER!!!* :worship: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

no chapters!!!!!!!


----------



## cleverlos

LIVING IT UP CAR CLUB :wow: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=319646&st=0










TAKEN BUT ALWAYS LOOKING TO GROW AS A FAMILY.. :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

*ROYALTY RIDERZ IS TAKEN!!!* :worship: :yes: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## CARLITOS WAY




----------



## LATIN PRIDE CC




----------



## gusgus

................most hated rydas CC............. is taken!!!!! the only one ana. the real!!!!


----------



## chuckyducky

DOWN II CLOWN CAR CLUB IS TAKEN ( 1 chapter dallas tx only ) homie


----------



## shamrockshaker

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>Most Hated Rydaz</span></span> is taken 
MINNESOTA <span style=\'color:red\'>1 and only chapter


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:0 '''''''T O G E T H E R''''''' TAKEN IN 1977!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Caddy Man




----------



## Amahury760

THE ORIGINAL...(MEMBERS ONLY).FROM SAN DIEGO CA..


----------



## 88dripdrop

HOMIEZ ONLY CC IS TAKEN :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## supremestyles pres

supreme styles<------------------------------------is taken but looking for more chapters


----------



## God's Son2

G-RIDEZ IS TAKEN


----------



## 1WIKD79

SAN JOSE'S FINEST CAR CLUB IS TAKEN......... :biggrin:


----------



## Tijuanero




----------



## mrboscodelagente

La Gente CC, valle imperial, chiques, los angeles, phoenix....


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## chicano_wayz209

CHICANO WAYZ c.c. IS TAKEN


----------



## HATERHURTER28

:thumbsup: JUS DIP'N :thumbsup:


----------



## strictly ricc

> _Originally posted by BIGTYMERZ4LIFE_@Feb 14 2007, 11:22 PM~7265711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big tymerz west popp n homies??? strictly ridin n da heezzzyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## serg1950

*LORDS TREASURES .CC TAKEN*


----------



## 214Tex

G H E T T O 
D R E A M S 
car club 

T A K E N !!!  

http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa23/vi...8a51077ffa9.jpg


uffin: :no: :nono:


----------



## 83_elco

(805) CENTRAL COAST, CALI.


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64

BROWN PERSUASION CC. SINCE 1976--STOCKTON CA. :thumbsup:


----------



## lilpete69

NUESTRA PASION C.C. from MERCED, CALIFAS is taken.


----------



## lilpete69

add NUESTRA PASION C.C. from MERCED,CALIFAS.


----------



## eric in cali

nation wide
''where the lowriding tradition continues''


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## NEWCLASS92706




----------



## S.T.C.C.760

Stylish Teknique C.C. is taken :biggrin:


----------



## Familiaimpala




----------



## lilwill1999




----------



## Chucks




----------



## HM WREKN82

CARNALES UNIDOS 
EST.1975


----------



## 75'glass house




----------



## djnonsense

g's only car club is taken!


----------



## beentheredonethat6

since early 80s


----------



## DUVAL

*NEW MOVEMENT CC*


----------



## Padrinos

For those of you in the San Francisco Bay Area, you know who we are and how we role.

For those that don't know, Padrinos CC been on the scene since 94. We role low, mean and clean, but we're definitely new to this electronic thing.

Check it out: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=550814, our first post to layitlow, with many more to go.

Having said that, how in the hell do I post pictures on this thing? Oh yeah, on more thing, PADRINOS is taken! :biggrin: 


Luis


----------



## 61deville

BLVD TIMES


----------



## gamezg

DallasLowriders cc Taken :biggrin:


----------



## HYPNOTIC87

UNIQUE IMAGE, AZ IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## 65ragrider




----------



## sicksurside

EVIL SIDE C.C.


----------



## mr.glasshouse

DEDICATION CC IS TAKEN


----------



## JohnnyGuam

ISLANDERS CAR CLUB IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Emperor Goofy




----------



## monte-licious




----------



## FamilyThangSD

FAMILY THANG C.C SAN DIEGO


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## lilwill1999

200 best of show 150 best bike


----------



## Nasty Habits C.C

Nasty Habits C.C New Mexico!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## regal85

:biggrin:


----------



## J RAIDER

CRUZIN CALI car club


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER

NEW TOWN C.C.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

FROM EAST SIDE RIDERS FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## mr.glasshouse




----------



## Tijuanero




----------



## serg1950

IS TAKEN


----------



## 83lowlow

UNIQUE LIFESTYLE IS TAKEN


----------



## lonely

HOMIEZ RIDEZ car club in Cornelius Oregon


----------



## 61deville




----------



## J RAIDER

CRUZIN CALI is taken


----------



## Drowzy818

ONE LIFE C.C ......


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY

''HAPPY NEW YEAR'' from St. Louis Finest Car Club.


----------



## 1WIKD79

> _Originally posted by sanjosefinest c.c_@Nov 23 2009, 09:19 PM~15761238
> *$AN JO$E's FINE$t  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 78mc

PREMIER C.C (LOS ANGELES) NO CHAPTERS..


----------



## BIG GRUMPY 805

is taken and registered in the lowrider magazine national clubs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-ROW




----------



## El Aztec Pride

:wave:


----------



## Blvd Classics C.C.

*BLVD CLASSICS C.C.*

Is taken and is a registered trademark.


----------



## djskillz214

DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## FamilyThangSD




----------



## 2low2cruise

2low2cruise c.c. is taken homie texas


----------



## Classic Dreams

CLASSIC DREAMS IS TAKEN LEGALLY AND TRADEMARKED!!


----------



## Harley Starr

FIRST CLASS is taken homie
Good luck


----------



## P.E. PREZ

PUBLIC ENEMY C. C. #1 LOS ANGELES / COACHELLA VALLY C.A.


----------



## streetkingz13

STREET KINGZ CC IS TAKEN


----------



## RareClass

RARECLASS CC IS TAKEN


----------



## Drowzy818




----------



## cuate64

ESTILO CAR CLUB is taken


----------



## caddys&chevys

HERMANOS CC ..........TAKEN


----------



## mike1034

DEVOTED FEW cc. Is taken


----------



## BOULEVARD C.C.

*BOULEVARD C.C.* Registered and Taken!


----------



## Oso64

UntouchableS C C TAKEN


----------



## bluebyrd86




----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA

*CITY KNIGHTS*  *TAKEN*


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51

CHICANOS PRIDE IS TAKEN


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by Oso64_@Mar 24 2011, 09:50 PM~20173211
> *UntouchableS C C TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like 3 different clubs with that name


----------



## juangotti

TRUE CLASSICS CAR CLUB TAKEN


----------



## MR NOPAL

L.A. CARTEL CAR CLUB
taken


----------



## payfred

Read the first few pages of this thread and you'll see ALOTTA fools switched clubs since posting there. Its kinda funny :cheesy:


----------



## TUKINSTANG

SYCHOTIK


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

<span style=\'color:gray\'>SOUTHERN ROYALTY C.C</span>


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by payfred_@Mar 27 2011, 09:40 AM~20191253
> *Read the first few pages of this thread and you'll see ALOTTA fools switched clubs since posting there. Its kinda funny :cheesy:
> *


Same in the post you plaque there in Post your rides.


----------



## gordo86

CAFE C.C IS TAKEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310




----------



## SNAPPER818

THEE ARTISTICS already taken


----------



## PRIMEROS 818

*PRIMEROS CAR CLUB 818*


----------



## 86bluemcLS

Jus Dip N!!!!


----------



## CREEPIN




----------



## verde

[/B]


----------



## verde

INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB 

REPRESENTIN NORTHERN CALI

SAN JOSE / SAN FRANCISCO / CENTRAL VALLE / CENTRAL COAST


----------



## way of life LA

WAY OF LIFE LOSANGELES IS TAKEN :yes: :yes:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

JUST DIPPIN C.C .........FRESNO. CA, ........559


----------



## kasem1963

EAZY DUZ IT 
SEATTLE CC


----------



## [email protected]

INC - Impalas aNd Caprices 

Northern California Impalas aNd Caprices


----------



## bigrayman

OHANA SO CAL


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## KNDYLAC

TAKEN


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

streetstyle car club L.A AND WORLD WIDE


----------



## babyshack

LIMITED CC HOOLIGANS :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Oso64

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2011, 09:32 PM~20189567
> *like 3 different clubs with that name
> *



Yeah but we been Around Alot Longer!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

just startin but name taken also starting one in San Jose CA


----------



## veterano48

TAKEN TAKEN TAKEN TAKEN TAKEN TAKEN TAKEN


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO

Taken.... :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

LOW DOWN C.C 

TRI-CITIES WA


----------



## Tonys93

BONAFIDE still in this...


----------



## woeone23

HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THA 702....VEGAS MOST WANTED C.C......AND TEAM FUCK YOURS® IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Refined95

Coming soon to the streets of AZ REFINED c.c.


----------



## Soultrain

URBAN LEGENDS C.C BALTIMORE MARYLAND is taken


----------



## aztecsoulz

Aztec soulz is taken


----------



## gmorg




----------



## STRANGE

If you need some design work done, hit me up, I can design and print.
Thanks.....
Strange










832-665-7100


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB FRESNO CA


----------



## I SPY ON U

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 20 2011, 10:51 PM~20386690
> *JUST DIPPIN CAR CLUB FRESNO CA
> *


----------



## ourstyle_la

:wave: :wave: OUR STYLE.CC


----------



## SEMS87CUTT

DEDICATED RIDERZ L.A. C.C.


----------



## caspers84

WISE GUYS cc sfv 818


----------



## johnnyc626




----------



## LILSPEEDY1

SICK LIFE CAR CLUB!!!! IN LAS VEGAS NV 702...


----------



## Boricua Customs

Latin Essence Car Club, Toledo Ohio & Dallas Texas !


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!


----------



## keola808

*OUTSIDERS...hawaii-las vegas*


----------



## stepituptattoo

LEGACY CAR CLUB CEN CALIFAS IS IN THE CASA....


----------



## ESEROB




----------



## chinto67




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by LILSPEEDY1_@Apr 21 2011, 11:14 AM~20389284
> *SICK LIFE CAR CLUB!!!! IN LAS VEGAS NV 702...
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## Bajito OG

* BAJITO  SO. CAL.  EST 1978 :biggrin: *


----------



## caddys&chevys

HERMANOS C.C. IS TAKEN


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

KOOL IMPRESSIONS CAR AND BIKE CLUB EST. 1992 SAN JOSE CA.


----------



## ART LOKS

IF YOU DIDNT NOW ,,,,,KNOW YOU NOW!!!!












ART LOK$


----------



## CHUCKS66

CENTRAL C.C. Phoenix,Az is taken


----------



## Lowrod deuce

ttt


----------



## ALTERED ONES

ALTERED ONES CC


----------



## Caddy Man

Impero Azteca cc Arkansas


----------



## Caddy Man

Imperio Azteca cc Arkansas


----------



## FASOSTYLISTICSILLINOIS

CRUIZIN IN STYLE C.C WAUKEGAN IL :worship:


----------



## ourstyle_la

:wave: EST. 1983. :nicoderm: :yessad: OUR STYLE.CC.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

RELENTLESS C.C. IS TAKEN '' LEFT COAST''


----------



## C-ROW




----------



## MR. SIXTY

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Apr 25 2011, 08:00 AM~20413926
> * BAJITO    SO. CAL.  EST 1978 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pics.


----------



## 70monte805

Royal Illusions C.C. Taken!!

Santa Maria Ca.


----------



## NOLUV

* LowXtras L.A cc is spoken for & on a full court press.*


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB

CHOLOS C.C. IS TAKEN AND REGISTERED IN THE NATIONAL LOWRIDER CAR CLUB REGISTRY


----------



## JOEYS CUSTOM

EST 1989


----------



## J RAIDER




----------



## DELGADO58




----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by caddys&chevys_@Apr 25 2011, 11:59 AM~20414934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMANOS C.C. IS TAKEN
> *


----------



## keessimpala65

Romantics CC is taken


----------



## %candy mobile%

*REFLECTIVE STYLEZ *

IS TAKEN :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

NEW MOVEMENT CC IS REGISTERED


----------



## LILSPEEDY1

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 24 2011, 04:22 PM~20410166
> *
> *


----------



## bills chop shop

OUTSIDERS C.C HAWAII EST.1993 :WILL POST PLAQUE PIC LATER thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti

*-Northern Illinois

-Southeast Wisconsin

-West Texas

-Central Arizona*


----------



## kiki




----------



## kiki




----------



## eastbay_drop

started between 1999 and 2000


----------



## kiki

................GET DOWN ON IT...............


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

NOTS TO BE FUCKED WITH!


----------



## papi310

*CITYLIFE CAR CLUB WEST LOS ....IS TAKEN*


----------



## Groc006

Unique ....taken and registered


----------



## lowrico

DJ Englewood said:


>


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

LAY M LOW SAN FRAN CHAPTER ......


----------



## DignityStyle

Dignity midland, tx


----------



## LOWAHOLICS'83MONTE

LOWAHOLICS C.C. ​IS TAKEN!!!


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub

Glide-In-Lows C.C.


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## 1964rag

www.superiorscarclub.com


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Endless Passion C.C/B.C is taken


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

LOWRIDER CONNECTION:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Yogi

LivinLow est.1996


----------



## MR.ELCO78

ENVIOUS CREATIONS CC IS ALSO TAKE LIVINGSTON CA (209)


----------



## TUKINSTANG

Sychotik is Taken www.sychotik.com


----------



## mashingbumper

Spokes' N Locs C.C is taken (Iowa)


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

BigCeez said:


>


Nice pic!! wish i knew how to do pics like that


----------



## BigCeez

StylishTekniqueCC said:


> Nice pic!! wish i knew how to do pics like that


Thanks brother....just took the pic and edited the photo in www.picnik.com 

Easy to do.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

BigCeez said:


> Thanks brother....just took the pic and edited the photo in www.picnik.com
> 
> Easy to do.


hell yea thanks doggy! thats a badass site


----------



## BigCeez

StylishTekniqueCC said:


> hell yea thanks doggy! thats a badass site


:thumbsup:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

STREETSTYLE WORLD WIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## REAL4LIFECC

SUPER SHOW IN THE MATTER OF WEEKS SHOULD BE A BLAST IN VEGAS!!!!!


----------



## UNIDOS C.C L.A.

*UNIDOS LOS ANGELES *IS TAKEN


----------



## bigdoethebrown1

Lifes Pleasures car club Garland/Dallas,Tx


----------



## theebizz




----------



## MISTER ED

BAD ASS PLAQUE


----------



## Corns83'

Blvd Traditions East Las Vegas is taken


----------



## Hydros4life




----------



## goinlow

Chosen Few CC.
Pottstown/Reading PA
uffin:


----------



## MISTER ED

STARTING MY OWN....


----------



## BigMandoAZ

IDENTITY C.C. is taken est 1984


----------



## BIG BOPPER

its taken since 2010


----------



## LaMuerte79

Nuestra Vida Car Club


----------



## westsidehydros

goinlow said:


> Chosen Few CC.
> Pottstown/Reading PA
> uffin:



thats a motorcycle club around here


----------



## Lunas64

BigMandoAZ said:


> IDENTITY C.C. is taken est 1984












AND BACK FOR MORE!!


----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## PURA SANGRE

​2007 est


----------



## lowglasshouse

FOREVER ROLLING A.C. PHILLY PA...?


----------



## GT 702 RIDER




----------



## unique87




----------



## streetshow

Maniacos L. A and Houston the re al ones. All others are imitators


----------



## mannye

LORDS CAR CLUB, IS TAKEN SINCE 1977 EL PASO TEXAS


----------



## KDUB11

KDUB11 said:


> Coming soon :0 :0


WWW.THEREALSUPERIORS.COM


----------



## BLVD BULLY

streetshow said:


> Maniacos L. A and Houston the re al ones. All others are imitators


X2 TTT For the real MANIACOS.


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## mannye

LORDS CAR CLUB, FROM EL PASO ,TEXAS FROM 1977 4 EVER MANNY


----------



## DUVAL

NEW MOVEMENT CC est.1990


----------



## mannye

LORDS CAR CLUB SINCE ,1977 EL PASO,TEXAS MANNY ELIZONDO, PRES. 1981 STILL LOWRIDEING IN MY 1964 CHEVY SUPER SPORT,AND MY 1965 CHEVY IMPALA


----------



## MrMONTE76

NITE*LIFE EAST BAY CC. Est. 1976.... :boink:


----------



## BIG RED

^^^ badass plaque. Any pics of ones with out engraving?


----------



## lowrivi1967




----------



## MrMONTE76

BIG RED said:


> ^^^ badass plaque. Any pics of ones with out engraving?


Thanks bro, appreciate it!! Here's one.


----------



## CPT BOY

<a href="http://s316.photobucket.com/albums/mm359/CPTBOY_2008/?action=view&current=2011-03-2122_47_44.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i316.photobucket.com/albums/mm359/CPTBOY_2008/2011-03-2122_47_44.jpg" border="0" alt="Uploaded from the Photobucket Android App"></a>


----------



## CPT BOY




----------



## classic63

Cafe c.c. is taken


----------



## 817.TX.

juangotti said:


> TRUE CLASSICS CAR CLUB TAKEN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TRUFF!! :nicoderm:


----------



## mannye

LORDS CAR CLUB, TAKEN, EL PASO, TEXAS AS OF 1977 TOO DAY 2012


----------



## EXCANDALOW




----------



## DELGADO58

MrMONTE76 said:


> View attachment 417846
> 
> 
> NITE*LIFE EAST BAY CC. Est. 1976.... :boink:


Love this plaque


----------



## FLEETWOOD PENA

MEMBERS ONLY CC NORTH COUNTY SAN DIEGO


----------



## uniques66

*UNIQUES Car Club. 
Established 1977 By Founder Dino Rodriguez in San Jose California.

Everyone else must have looked through some Old Low Rider Magazine to fine a name to COPY! It's Just That Simple. *


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life

kool Impressions est. 1992 in san jose, ca.


----------



## nsane86




----------



## RareClass




----------



## mr.widow-maker

LATINS FINEST CAR/BIKE CLUB


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

Real Riders CC ''KANSAS CITY Is Taken


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV

SOLOWS CC SAGABRIEL VALLEY SUR CALIFAS LA IS TAKEN


----------



## MrMONTE76

DELGADO58 said:


> Love this plaque


Thanks DELGADO58!! What's going on? See you and the PARLIAMENT Familia soon bro!! :thumbsup::boink:


----------



## sanjo_66

100_5434.jpg (270.3 KB)







100_6983.jpg (331.8 KB)


----------



## DesiredFantasy575

Desired Fantasies Car Club

Las Cruces NM 575 Area :thumbsup:


----------



## biggie84

Mesmerize cc Plano TX


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~




----------



## El Socio 8005




----------



## LowIndyd




----------



## juangotti

I think I have posted in here before but

TRUE CLASSICS FORT WORTH TEXAS

TAKEN... BEEN TAKEN...


----------



## S C 52




----------



## pajaro

_"Fine Lines cc" Tulsa, Oklahoma_


----------



## LINCOLN 818

*WISEGUYS CAR CLUB 818 VALLE *


----------



## watson rider

WATSONVILLE RIDERS CC . EST 2007 
Repping in the central coast and Los Banos califas.


----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## El Callejero




----------



## elBombero

BombaAussieStyle said:


> Here is a list I have been working on A-K so far, i'll post the rest up soon, there is still alot of clubs missing, if your club is not on the list just PM me and I will edit my post. There are Some clubs on this thread that I will add also. I made this list from the LRM list then added others that I have seen in magazines. This would be a great tool for someone starting a club.
> 
> 2 DEEP
> 3RD COAST CRUISERS
> 4U2NV
> 408 RIDERS
> 509 KREATIONZ
> 504 CUSTOMZ
> 559 KUSTOMZ
> 7TH DAY CREATIONS
> 7TH HEAVEN
> A HOMIES DREAM
> ACES OF CLUBS
> ACROPHOBIC IMAGES
> ADDICTION
> ADICTIVE
> ADMIRABLES
> AFFILI-HATED
> AGAINST ALL ODDS
> ALLEGIANCE
> ALL EYES ON ME
> ALLIANCE
> ALTERED IMAGES
> ALWAYZ CLOWN’N
> AMBASSADORS OF SOUL
> AMIGOS
> AMISTAD
> AMOR LATINO
> ANIMATED ATTRACTIONS
> ANOTHER LEVEL
> ANTIQUES
> ANTIQUE STYLE
> ARTE
> ARTE OF DESTRUCTION
> ARTISTIC
> ARTISTIC FEW
> ASPIRTIONS
> AUTHENTIC
> AZTEC DREAMS
> AZTEC IMAGE
> AZTEC LOWS
> AZTECA
> AZTECAS
> AZTEC RIDERZ
> AZTLAN
> AZTLAN IMPERIALS
> AZTOLAN
> BACHELORS LTD
> B.A.D CUSTOM
> BAJITO
> BALIZTIK
> BALLERZ EMPIRE
> BARELY LEGAL
> BASIC TIMES
> BAY AREA BOSSES
> BAY BOMBS
> BAY BOMBERS
> BAY RIDERZ
> BEST OF CLASS
> BIG PEOPLE
> BIG TIME
> BIG TYMERZ
> BLACK POWER
> BLOCKSTYLE
> BLOODLINE
> BOMB HEAVEN
> BLVD KING’S
> BLVD KNIGHTS
> BLVD MEMORIES
> BORDERLINE
> BOSTON LOWRIDERS
> BOTTOMED OUT
> BOUNDED
> BOW DOWN
> BOW DOWN CREATIONS
> BRIDGETOWN OLDIES
> BROTHERZ UNITED
> BROWN IMPRESSIONS
> BROWN PRIDE RIDERS
> BROWN ROOTS
> BROWN SENSATIONS
> BROWN SIDE
> BROWN SOCIETY
> BROWN SOUL
> BROWNSVILLE CLASSICS
> BUENA GENTE
> CALI CLASSICS
> CALI STYLES
> CALIENTE
> CALIES FINEST BKS
> CALIFORNIA LIFESTYLES
> CALLES
> CARE 2 ENVY
> CARNALES UNIDOS
> CARNALISMO
> CARTEL
> CASTIGADORES
> CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS
> CASUAL DREAMS
> CASUALS
> CENTRAL VALLEY
> CHEVY OBSESSIONS
> CHICANO LEGACY
> CHICANO LIFESTYLE
> CHICANO STYLE
> CHICANOS
> CITYLIFE
> CHOSEN FEW
> CHOZEN LIFESTYLE
> CHOZEN ONEZ
> CITY KNIGHTS
> CITY STYLE
> CLASSIC
> CLASSIC BOMBS
> CLASSIC ILLUSIONS
> CLASSIC IMAGE
> CLASSIC LIFESTYLES
> CLASSIC PLAYERZ
> CLASSICS
> CLASSIFIED
> COASTLINE CLASSICS SO.CAL
> COMMITTEE BOYZ
> COMPTON IV LIFE
> CONNECTED
> CRAVIN CONCRETE
> CRAZY VISIONS
> CREATING DREAMS
> CREATIVE STYLE
> CREATIVE TOUCH
> CRUCEROS
> CRUCIAL CONCEPTS
> CRUEL INTENTIONS
> CRUISERS
> CRUIZIN’ IN STYLE
> CRUZADORES
> CRYSTAL IMAGE
> CUSTOM DREAMS
> CUSTOM FANTISIES
> DANGEROUS TOYS
> DE AQUELLAS
> DE LA RAZA
> DELEGATION
> DEL VALLE
> DENVER KNIGHTS
> DENVER ROE
> DESIRABLE DREAMS
> DESIRABLE ILLUSIONS
> DESIRABLE IMAGES
> DESIRABLE ONES
> DESTINY
> DEVOTED
> DEVOTION
> DEZIRABLEZ
> DIAMOND TOUCH
> DIEGO STYLE
> DIGNITY
> DISILLUSIONS
> DISTINCTION OV COLORZ
> DISTINCTIVE STYLE
> DIVINE STYLE
> DOGGY STYLES
> DOWN LOW
> DOWN SOUTH CREATIONS
> DOWN SOUTH RIDERZ
> DOWN SOUTH ROLLERS
> DRASTIC
> DRASTIC AUTO CLUB
> DRASTIC CHANGES
> DRASTIC ILLUSIONZ
> DRASTIC MEASURES
> DREAMS
> DREAMS II REALITY
> DROP MOB
> DUBZ IN MOTION
> DUKES
> DYNASTY
> DZASTA
> EAST COAST CREATIONS
> EASTRIDDAZ FAMILIA
> EASTSIDE
> EASTSIDE LOWZ
> EASTSIDE RIDERS
> ECCENTRIC INNOVATIONS
> EL BARRIO
> EL CHUCO
> EL UNICO CAR CREATIONS
> ELEGANCE
> ELEGANCIA
> ELEGANTS
> ELITE
> ELITE KUSTOMS
> ELUSIVE
> EMERALD CITY KINGS
> EMPIRE
> ENCHANTED CREATIONS
> ENCHANTED DREAMZ
> ENCHANTMENTS FINEST
> ENDLESS CRUISERS
> ENDLESS NIGHTS
> ENDLESS SHOWTIME
> ENIGMA
> ENTRE FAMILIA
> ENVIOUS CREATIONS
> ENVY-US
> EMINENCE
> EMINET
> EMPIRE CLASSICS
> EPICS
> ES LA VIDA
> ESSENCE
> ESTILO
> ESTILO CHICANO
> ESTIL-LOW
> ETERNAL IMPRESSIONS
> ETERNAL LIFE
> ETERNAL LIFESTYLEZ
> ETERNAL ROLLERZ
> ETERNITY
> EURO FANTASIES
> EVERLASTING STYLE
> EVIL WAYS
> EVOLUTION
> EXANDLOW
> EXCELLENCE CAR CLUB
> EXOTICS
> EXPLICIT
> EXQUIZIT
> EXPRESSIONS
> EXTAZY
> FACIN’ REALITY
> FAMILY AFFAIR
> FAMILY TIES
> FANATICS
> FANTASYZED KREATIONZ
> FEAR NONE
> FINER LIMITZ
> FINEST IMPRESSIONS
> FINEST KREATIONS
> FIRME
> FIRME TEMPO
> FIRST IMPRESSIONS
> FLATLANDS
> FORBIDDEN FANTASY
> FORBIDDEN KONCEPTS
> FORBIDDEN LOWS
> FOREVER CLOWN’N
> FOREVER ILLUSIONS
> FOREVER ROLLIN
> FREESTYLE DYNASTY
> FRESHSTYLZ
> FRESNO CLASSICS
> FRESNO BOMBS
> FRESNO LIFE
> FRISCO’S FINEST
> FROM THE BOTTOM
> FUBU RIDERZ
> FULLXTC
> FUNKY BUSINESS
> FUSION
> G RIDE FAMILY
> GAME-TIGHT
> GANGSTA & MUSCLE
> GESTO AZTECA
> GHETTO FAMILY
> GM CREW
> GM RIDERZ
> GOD’S CREATIONS
> GOLDEN TOUCH
> GONE SO LOW
> GOOD FELLAS
> GOODLIFE
> GOOD TIMES
> GORDOS
> GRAPE TOWN
> GRAVEL TRAVEL
> G-RIDEZ
> G-STYLEZ
> GROUND FORCE
> GROUND LEVEL
> GROUNDED IV LIFE
> GUARANTEED 2 FLOSS
> GULF COAST RIDERS
> HARBOUR AREA VIDA
> HARD HITTERS
> HARD TIME
> HARD TYMEZ
> HARSH REALITY
> HATER PROOF
> HB GABACHOS
> HEAVENLY DESIREZ
> HEAVENLY TOUCH
> HIGHCLASS
> HIGH ESTILOS
> HIGH ROLLERZ
> HIGHTONE
> HIGH VOLTAGE
> HILLTOP PLAYERZ
> HITTIN’ BOTTOM
> HITTIN’ LOW
> HOMEBOYS OF SOUL
> HOMIEZ RIDEZ
> HOOD LIFE
> HUMBILDE
> HUSTLER’S
> HYPNOTIC KREATIONZ
> HYPNOTIZED
> II DESIRE
> ILEGALES
> ILLEGAL DREAMS
> ILLEGAL TOYS
> ILLUSIONS
> IMAGE
> IMAGES OF REALITY
> IMPALAS
> IMPALAS OF BAKERSFIELD:dunno:
> IMPERIALS
> IMPERIALS PERSONALITY
> IMPRESSIONS
> INCOGNITO
> INDIANS 2 ENVY
> INDIVIDUALS
> INFAMOUS
> INFAMOUS RIDERS
> INFINITE IMAGES
> INFINITI
> IN IV LIFE
> INNOVATION
> INSANITY
> INSPIRATIONS
> INTIMIDATION
> INTIMIDATIONS
> IRMAO
> IV LIFE
> JESTERS
> JOKERS
> JUAREZ
> JUICED
> JUS DIP’N
> JUST 4 FUN
> JUST CASUAL
> JUST THE ONES
> JUST US
> KAOTIC KONVERSIONS
> KAOTIK ROLLERZ
> KANDY KUSTOMS
> KEEPING IT REAL
> KERN COUNTYS CC
> KIDDIE RYDES
> KINGS OF KINGS
> KLIQUE
> KONCEPTS
> KURUPT LIF $TYLES
> KUSTOM LOWZ
> KUTS R US


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 48rag

LATINO CLASSICS VALLE DE COACHELLA CA EST. 1978


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

OBSESSION CC


----------



## down79

FAMILIA CC - oklas.*nw arkansas*tulsa* enid*


----------



## jose luis

Pasadena C.C. Cali


----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ

BIG TYMERZ C.C U NOOOOO!!!!


----------



## NFA Fabrication

N.F.A. c.c. Established '97.


----------



## Betokin

IN IT 2 WIN IT car club Oklahoma city.....est 2011. 
IN THA HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## DIMECASH

One1Luv CC Tulsa Chapter


----------



## Juiced only

down79 said:


> FAMILIA CC - oklas.*nw arkansas*tulsa* enid*


 I spoke to few Familia members from NW Arkansas this week and them seem like some pretty cool guys. Also there is a 
1ST ANNUAL N.W.A. LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION PICNIC 
September 1st cruise night meeting at Andy's in Rogers AR at 6pm and leaving at 7pm 
September 2nd Picnic will start at 11am at J.B. Hunt Park in Springdale AR
ALL CARS,BIKES,AND TRUCKS ARE WELCOME 
FAMILY ORIENTED ENVIRONMENT 
FREE FOOD (TILL IT RUNS OUT)
NO CHARGE
Sponsored by: AMEN CC, TRUESTYLE CC, INDIVIDUALS CC, DREAMER CC, FREESTYLE CC, FAMILIA CC, ESTILO AZTECA CC, AND THROWED RYDERZ BC
FOR MORE INFO CALL479)-419-8447 (479)-200-9225 (479)544-3208
http://fayar.craigslist.org/pts/3197976848.html


----------



## BIGBOO475365

From 1976 In Phoenix Arizona


----------



## pajaro




----------



## pajaro

Fine Lines c.c. will be their, sound like its going to be good!


Juiced only said:


> I spoke to few Familia members from NW Arkansas this week and them seem like some pretty cool guys. Also there is a
> 1ST ANNUAL N.W.A. LOWRIDER ASSOCIATION PICNIC
> September 1st cruise night meeting at Andy's in Rogers AR at 6pm and leaving at 7pm
> September 2nd Picnic will start at 11am at J.B. Hunt Park in Springdale AR
> ALL CARS,BIKES,AND TRUCKS ARE WELCOME
> FAMILY ORIENTED ENVIRONMENT
> FREE FOOD (TILL IT RUNS OUT)
> NO CHARGE
> Sponsored by: AMEN CC, TRUESTYLE CC, INDIVIDUALS CC, DREAMER CC, FREESTYLE CC, FAMILIA CC, ESTILO AZTECA CC, AND THROWED RYDERZ BC
> FOR MORE INFO CALL479)-419-8447 (479)-200-9225 (479)544-3208
> http://fayar.craigslist.org/pts/3197976848.html


----------



## 214Tex




----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUb


----------



## chevy85-94

firmeestilo cc is taken.in plant city florida.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TRU RYDAZ CC HAWAII CHAPTER


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

.
.
.
.
.
<----PHOENIX KUSTOMS CC/BC PHX AZ / KNMN AZ


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Joker510

thanks


----------



## Straight 66

Est 1993...18 years.....


----------



## Alejndo72

BOUNDED CC DALTON GA.!!!


----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## phatboyz

Sea Side Long Beach Cali


----------



## mabeg




----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype




----------



## TOP DOG '64

I found this plaque for sale on ebay:

Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-EXCELLENCE-CAR-CLUB-PLAQUE-/290780325057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b3dba4c1


----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## david602

IDENTITY CC ARIZONA


----------



## 8~Zero~1

Loco Motion, the first lowrider club ever out here in SLC


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## 70monte805

TOP DOG '64 said:


> I found this plaque for sale on ebay:
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOWRIDER-EXCELLENCE-CAR-CLUB-PLAQUE-/290780325057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b3dba4c1


 there used to be an excellence cc here in santa maria in the 90's wen I was a kid. I wonder if this is one of their plaques :dunno:


----------



## mr colors




----------



## 64Rag

PREMACY C.C.


----------



## 67 chevy impala

:guns:


----------



## Bajito OG

:biggrin:


----------



## 83 regal

CULTURA CAR CLUB EL PASO TX


----------



## badex63

*Bomb Life Riverside Co :thumbsup:*


----------



## J RAIDER




----------



## clwnmaster1

Does any1 know jose from straight clownin c.c.he gots a candy red 2 door old school show car and trailer with the straight clownin logo on the side of it? from san jose or san diego california?


----------



## dadysgirl

SkanlesS Car Club Modesto Cali


----------



## EL Presumido

brownpride_demon said:


> ANYBODY HAVE A LIST OF CAR CLUB NAMES ALREADY TAKEN ... ???


Latins Finest CC taken


----------



## visionquest23

EVERLASTING IMPRESSIONS LONG BEACH..


----------



## Bajito OG




----------



## MR.ELCO78

Envious Creations cc from Livingston calif.


----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## Courage

That NLCR doesn't include every club, if you really wanna start a club, try and find out as many clubs in your local area then Make sure you take notice of well known legendary clubs that have multiple chapters. After you complied a list, you know what you shouldn't name it. 

You Never copy a local established club because that can cause some bad situations (Akin to False Flagging). plus it's just disrespectful and never copy a well known club that has multiple chapters because again disrespectful and you can possibly tarnish a clubs reputation and if there ever is a real connected chapter wanting to establish you pretty much can possibly fuck up there welcome wagon. 

Biker Clubs have a system were the smaller clubs usually have to get permission from the Dominate Clubs (or very least let them know). 

Now if you create a club and find out the name is already in use, it's better to change it just outta respect. 

Now keep in mind if you're in the process of creating a club and another person or group establishes themselves first using the same name, it's better to let them have it considering they've managed to put it down. (least imo)

Fresno Mafia is a club I've been working on for awhile (Creating a Constitution, getting members, rules, etc) however since I haven't established anything in stone, if someone else was to firmly established I'd probably change the name. 


imo it's just all about respect.


----------



## classic53

CLASSICS est 1969


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13




----------



## Bobby G.

....Crosstown Customs Texas is taken........


----------



## BIGBOO475365

EST. 1976


----------



## BIGBOO475365

The Real Inruders CC In cali







EST 2013


----------



## sanjo_66

524.JPG (115.5 KB)







295.jpg (325.3 KB)	







320.jpg (258.9 KB)


----------



## juangotti

TRUE CLASSICS FORT WORTH TEXAS. STILL THE ONE AND ONLY REAL TRUE CLASSICS CAR CLUB


----------



## DaytonRyder

Courage said:


> That NLCR doesn't include every club, if you really wanna start a club, try and find out as many clubs in your local area then Make sure you take notice of well known legendary clubs that have multiple chapters. After you complied a list, you know what you shouldn't name it.
> 
> You Never copy a local established club because that can cause some bad situations (Akin to False Flagging). plus it's just disrespectful and never copy a well known club that has multiple chapters because again disrespectful and you can possibly tarnish a clubs reputation and if there ever is a real connected chapter wanting to establish you pretty much can possibly fuck up there welcome wagon.
> 
> Biker Clubs have a system were the smaller clubs usually have to get permission from the Dominate Clubs (or very least let them know).
> 
> Now if you create a club and find out the name is already in use, it's better to change it just outta respect.
> 
> Now keep in mind if you're in the process of creating a club and another person or group establishes themselves first using the same name, it's better to let them have it considering they've managed to put it down. (least imo)
> 
> Fresno Mafia is a club I've been working on for awhile (Creating a Constitution, getting members, rules, etc) however since I haven't established anything in stone, if someone else was to firmly established I'd probably change the name.
> 
> 
> imo it's just all about respect.


ive seen majestics and majestix..... ive seen individuals , so ima start Individualz, would that be wrong of me ??


----------



## juangotti

*What about them clubs that take your name and you call them and tell them your club name is taken and they still refuse to changer there name? Blatant disrespect. *


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

I went thru that shit 3 time so either join in with the growning chapter or change the name.... Callejeros Car Club since 2003 in Lancaster,CA, Las Vegas,NV, San Antonio,TX 


juangotti said:


> *What about them clubs that take your name and you call them and tell them your club name is taken and they still refuse to changer there name? Blatant disrespect. *


----------



## juangotti

Callejeros C.C. said:


> I went thru that shit 3 time so either join in with the growning chapter or change the name.... Callejeros Car Club since 2003 in Lancaster,CA, Las Vegas,NV, San Antonio,TX


*Bro we have went thru it at least 5 times. We have managed to have 3 of the clubs change there name and they did in a timley manner. The last 2 will not budge. There is CC out of KY with our name (They had it first) but they are hot rods and we got permission to be the only LOWRIDER club with the name. Some fools just have no respect. And on top of that, the folks that cut our plaque cut theres! and dont see anything wrong with it. SHIT IS GETTING OLD! We are about to send out cease and desist letters!*

Sorry just venting :happysad:


----------



## ESE PUERTA

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=668313&stc=1&d=1373361760

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=668312&stc=1&d=1373361708

SUNSET CRUISERS C.C. Valle Imperial Califas


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

Lancaster, CA Las Vegas, NV San Antonio, TX Salt Lake City, UT Safford, AZ Callejeros Car Club puro lowrider cars n lowrider bikes


----------



## Tony64ways

ridleyfarrell said:


> Running a car club is tough in these times of economic crises. Keeping a range of all kinds of cars in your porch to meet the demands of the customers is somewhat difficult.


Chevrolet Custom and Classics Car Club we say Chevrolet C. C. on our plaque


----------



## Tony64ways

in the 818 san fernando Valley


----------



## jdc68chevy

GHETTO BOYZ. CC in here.


----------



## Bajito OG




----------



## DEE BIGTYMERZ

BIG TYMERZ CAR CLUB


----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## Callejeros C.C.

Las Vegas,NV


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV

SOLOWS CC SGV


----------



## georgerr

*la wagon*

:thumbsup:


----------



## georgerr

*DEL VALLE C.C.*

<img title=":thumbsup:" class="inlineimg" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" smilieid="20">


----------



## georgerr

*HARD 2 KILL*

:thumbsup::thumbsup:<img title="<img title=":thumbsup:" class="inlineimg" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" smilieid="20">" class="inlineimg" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" smilieid="20">


----------



## redboy104

WHOOOP WHOOOP


----------



## redboy104

WHOOP WHOOOP DAMU


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

Callejeros Car Club
Lowrider cars & bikes


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*New Temptation CC Daly City Ca. Est: 1978 *


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

my new banner design


----------



## Johnny 64

GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## CLASIQUETOUCHPRES

CLASIQUE TOUCH CAR CLUB ... SANTA PAULA CA. 805


----------



## watson rider

WATSONVILLE RIDERS CC EST 2007 

REPPING IN CALI CENTRAL COAST 831,209


----------



## STRICTLYxLOOPS

STRICTLY RIDIN CAR CLUB....GARDENA....LOS ANGELES....COMPTON.....LAS VEGAS....


----------



## King of the Burbz

Cali Image cc (California chapter,Nevada chapter,Florida chapter,Texas chapter,Germany chapter,Mexico chapter,Central America chapter,South Pacific islands region chapter,and growing!)


----------



## Pop Top Regal

Los Finos C.C. is taken since 2010


----------



## Callejeros C.C.

CALLEJEROS CAR CLUB Las Vegas Chapter.


----------



## bluebyrd86

"City wide oldies" car club!


----------



## Bajito OG




----------



## BIGBOO475365

EST.1976:guns:


----------



## lowrod

Is la Bueno Vida C.C. still around?


----------



## ray-13

LATIN WORLD CC..


----------



## blazer78

Down South Rollers ....New Orleans


----------



## EL Presumido

Latins Finest CC/BC Inland Empire Ca


----------



## EL Presumido




----------



## EL Presumido




----------



## BIGBOO475365

EST.1976:guns:


----------



## bigrayman

OHANA SO CAL EST. 2003


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*New Temptation C.C. Daly City Ca. Est. 1978
*


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV

SOLOWS CAR CLUB SANGABRIEL VALLEY


----------



## ekserio

San Jose, CA


----------



## LoOpY

* IS TAKEN, TEJAS ,AND SFV CHAPTER*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_GRIM

Endless Passion around since 4/3/11


----------



## DanielDucati

Est. Nov 2013........11 members......


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*RELENTLESS C.C.*

CHAPTERS, LEFTCOAST, DIRTYSOUTH, DERBY CITY, MUSIC CITY, THUNDER ALLEY,


----------



## Llerenas1960s

COLOWRADO C.C TOOKIN WE JUST STARTIN OUT


----------



## BIGBOO475365

EST.1976 In Phoenix Arizona


----------



## Duez

BIGBOO475365 said:


> EST.1976 In Phoenix Arizona


Why do you keep reposting that? :dunno:


----------



## Duez

Bajito OG said:


>


Same question^^? :dunno:


----------



## BIGBOO475365

:roflmao:


----------



## Tony64ways

CHEVROLET C.C


----------



## 707dog

original member vallejo chapter of SIDESHOW(1992-94) and founding member of MOST WANTED C.C( vallejo/fairfield chapters 1996-to date) both names taken


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Okay amigos..... by your unanimous request we will be having a RAFFLE for a complete suspension system of YOUR CHOICE!!!! Whhhhhhhaaaatttt....... Tickets will be $50 ea. with ONLY 50 spots available. Once all tickets are sold we will have a LIVE FACEBOOK DRAWING and ONE lucky winner will have the choice of one of these 2 amazing prizes!!!:thumbsup:

Prize #1 : Complete 3/8 Air kits w/ Brackets
• 3/8 FBSS Air Kit (#10-5300)
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-8 SMC valves
-4 Firestones 2500/2600lb bags
-1 10 switch pre-wired box
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings
- Front & Back Mounting Brackets (A,B,G Body)

Prize #2: 2 pump Chrome Kit w/ Springs
• 2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
-2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
-2 8" cylinders (pr)
-4 Chrome Delta dumps
-2 Regular cups (pr)
-2 Donuts (pr)
-4 switch panel
-4 Switches n' cable
-Solenoids
-All Parker hoses hoses
-2prs 2 Ton Blue Precut Springs

EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!**:thumbsup:.

You could be the Lucky One to WIN one of these two PRIZES for only $50 Bucks!! ??
*Please check our Cce Hydraulics FB page for updates!! 
.** Prize will shipped at NO CHARGE/FREE to the Lucky Winner*** (((Lower 48 Only)))


HURRY CALL NOW..... ONLY 50 Spots Available!!!
**☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x 205 Normita
**DM me or email at [email protected]*


----------



## junior23lbc

Everlasting Impressions..in the house!


----------

